# March/April IVF'ers



## caline

Anyone due to have IVF at this time, and fancy sharing experiences and support?

I will will starting down reg next week and aiming for transfer around week of 19th April. We are having a frozen transfer, so no stimming for me this time. I have to take oestrogen pills instead. :flower:


----------



## annmc30

hi caline as u know i started down reg yesterday i still have the headache from hell, ive just booked a mini cruise for me and the hubby on preg test day think il need the break either way the test goes lol


----------



## caline

Thats a cool idea. 
Maybe we should just stick with the clover thread and hope it picks up a bit soon. lol.
Sorry you got a abd headache. Thats the down regging. Did you try driking more? I mean like 3 litres a day?:coffee:


----------



## Bebecake

I will be doing EC and ET the week of April 19th! This is my first go at it, so I will be starting meds in Early April...


----------



## obe

Hello! 
Im due to start down regging any day soon! Just waiting for AF to arrive. We are having ICSI, self funding, and it will be our 1st attempt. FX our last!
x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm hoping to start early April! Will find out next week hopefully what my protocol is and when i can get started. Really excited! I'm in the same boat as obe, ICSI self funded and 1st attempt!

Good luck to us all! xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys! Me to! Me to!

Currently on BCP and it's making me feel rotten!
We are doing long protocol and i start DR 1st April, Stimms 12th April with EC 23rd April! :wohoo:

Anyone else on LP? :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think I'll be on SP, but haven't had confirmation yet. Will know next week! I'm really hoping I don't have to go on BCP. I was told I wouldn't but I wont know 100% till next thurs. I'm so excited I cant wait to find out, it just can't come quickly enough!!

That's interesting that you have your EC on 23rd April, I imagined it would be sometime in May but that's great its so soon! I'm really hoping mine will be in April too! May feels like forever away! lol 

Good lukc Rachelle :)


----------



## caline

Bebecake, we'll be having transfer the same week! So is that a short protocol? I am starting down reg on 15th March. 

What happenes with a short protocol? We weren't offered that, and had a full ICSI cycle which got us a BFP only to miscarry at 5 weeks. 

This is very cool. Everyone seems to be ahead on the other threads, so we will all be about the same time. :happydance:


Rachelle why the BCP? How long do you have to take it for? 

I think I am on a long protocol. Down reg for about 2 and a half weeks, then oestrogen for about 13 days (instead of stimms), then transfer followed by the lovely pessaries :wacko:


----------



## Bebecake

I'm still waiting for AF to show her ugly face before I go on BCP. I am on cd 36 and 18 dpo... THis is weird because I am a regular 29 day cycle and 14 day luteal phase person... I am going to go in tomorrow for a blood test. I haven't taken a test since Saturday. 
Check out my chart: What do you think?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25acea


----------



## obe

Im still waiting for AF to show to, Im well over a week late now! Tested this morning but it was negative. Cant wait to get things started now!!!!!
x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think sometimes Af's are delayed because of stress. I'm wondering whether mine will be delayed from my usual 29 days as I have been so stressed out finding we need ICSI and all the waiting etc so I think my AF will be late like obe. 

Bebecake - not sure about your chart, I'm not too great with them but you did have a dip for a couple of days so maybe AF will come shortly. Sorry :( I usually find mine does that, it dips then goes back up ready for AF!

Hopefully it's a BFP tho! keep us updated! x


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Ladies,
I hope you don't mind me popping in, I'm currently on cd14 and start DRegging on March 19th.
So if i'm correct that makes a few of us to within a few days each other.
Im following the same lines as you Caline with this being an FET cycle.
Our clinic has advised us to go for a blasto transfer this time, we had a 3 day transfer with our fresh cycle. 
FX'd it all worksout for us all soon.
xxxx


----------



## Aphrodite

Count me in too girls! Start down regging on Sunday!!!!

I think its a good idea to have a new thread for the people currently starting IVF, fresh start and all that. Bebecake, me u and Caline are literally HOURS apart lol.

BRING IT ON thats what I say. I am so desperate to get started that I keep looking at the synarel and thinking, 'would it hurt to start now???!' :rofl:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I want to start now too! :nope:

I haven't had my consultation yet. Feel like lots of people who are starting treatment in April have and I haven't yet so i don't know what drugs and for how long I might need them. It's driving me mad! lol

I was told yest that I should be able to start on 30th March providing consultation goes OK. Well that's when the AF is due anyway! :thumbup:


----------



## caline

Bebecake, sorry I know nothing about charting! I have never done it as I work shifts it makes it impossible. I think sometimes just waiting for AF can have the delaying effect. Hope she comes soon. You too Obe x

Emerald-Sarah, hi! Yay, another FET-er! So, you're going for blasto this time? So are your frozen embies blasts? Guess they must be, lol. So, do you down reg? Then have oestrogen pills? 

Aphrodite, definately a fresh start, lol. Once you start sniffing you'll be willing it to end! He he, My biggest challenge was not sneezing afterwards as I'm quite an allergic person. Bring it on!!

Mummy, what kinda protocol will you be having? 

Lots of :dust: to us all :flower:


----------



## Aphrodite

MummyIwanabe said:


> I want to start now too! :nope:
> 
> I haven't had my consultation yet. Feel like lots of people who are starting treatment in April have and I haven't yet so i don't know what drugs and for how long I might need them. It's driving me mad! lol
> 
> I was told yest that I should be able to start on 30th March providing consultation goes OK. Well that's when the AF is due anyway! :thumbup:

I woke up this morning CONVINCED it was Sunday and was thinking oh ill take my first sniff today. I was genuinely shockd when i realised it was Saturday!!!! lololol


----------



## caline

He he :rofl: You make me laugh. Only one more sleep!!! Then you'll be official down regging!!!! Yay!:happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

caline - I don't know what protocol I'm on yet. Find out on thursday hopefully!!!

:) xxx


----------



## obe

I feel like im stuck in limbo! Still waiting for AF! Im going to call the hospital tomorrow and see what they say.
There seems to be so many of us starting IVF/ICSI recently, hope we all get a BFP soon!!!!!!!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I know! I've been feeliing anxious that so many IVF'ers have had such great results that someones gota be in the negative section. I just hope it isn't us! Is it everyone's first time?

xx


----------



## Aphrodite

Its my first time! I officially started down regging today!!! 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## annmc30

Aphrodite said:


> Its my first time! I officially started down regging today!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

congrats on starting down regs its my first time to im a week infront of u i started synarel monday :happydance:


----------



## caline

Its round number 2 for me, although FET this time round. I am more anxious this time because of the outcome last time. My MIL is friends with a spiritualist woman,who predicted we would have sucess March/April time. When MIL was talking with her, we were having IVF in Dec/Jan! I'm not into that kind of thing, but as the woman didn't know we would be having it again March/April, maybe there's something in it?


----------



## Aphrodite

hm weird. be careful though. Some can be scarily accurate though.

annmc yes I am taking the synarel too. I said to Caline im sniffing like Kate Moss at a nightclub to make sure it all gets up there lol. It tastes vile though, sweets at the ready for me, drinking doesnt get rid of the taste!!!


----------



## annmc30

lol its ok when it sprays just when it starts running down the bck of ya throat, when is your ec and et dates?


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Ladies, Yay!! for those of you who have started DRing this weekend, the journey's started!!

Caline - We are going for Blasto this time round but our embryo's were frozen on day 3 so they'll we'll have a two day wait to find out how they cope. Are you going for blasto ? We start DRing this Friday with Burselin injections and then go on to the Oestrogen tablets after that. I tell you I wont miss the stimming from a fresh round, the idea of popping just 6 pills a day sounds far more apperaling than 3 injections a day!!

Good Luck Girls.
xxx


----------



## obe

Woooo! I have started down regging today! AF finally showed at daft oclock this morning, im in pain but im happy! Im using Prostap which my OH injected for me, it wasnt too bad.
Called the hospital to book my pre stim scan which is going to be 26th March.
Cant believe its all happening now!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo horray obe! That's good news! :) xx


----------



## Aphrodite

hurrah for us all!

My dates are looking at 19th April for transfer, and if we make it to blasto, 24th April for tranfer!!


----------



## obe

Yey! Im not sure when I will be doing EC now, it should of been at the end of March if AF had showed on time. just got to get this week out of the way, I dont have to do anything now until we go back. xx


----------



## annmc30

Aphrodite said:


> hurrah for us all!
> 
> My dates are looking at 19th April for transfer, and if we make it to blasto, 24th April for tranfer!!

my transfer is 17th april if verything goes 2 plan i hope it does


----------



## caline

Emerald, our embies were frozen on day 5 so are all blasto's. I started down regging today with nose spray. I won't miss the stimming, and I had OHSS last time, so no risk of that! 

Obe, we are identical times! :thumbup:

Our transfer dates are all quite similar too! Mine is week of 19th April.

[-o&lt; for :bfp: 's all round :dust:

Good luck everyone


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hey Caline,
Could I just check something with you, You have started DRing today and your ET will be week commencing April 19th. Is that correct ?

I start DRing on Friday 19th and have been told by my clinic that ET should be around April 14th. ( No doubts they've messed up their diary ) 

Could I be so bold as to ask what dosages of drugs you are on and for how long, it just seems really odd that my ET date is almost a week ahead even though I start almost a week later than you. :shrug:

Really sorry abourt all the questions but I could probably give a lecture on the ins and outs of IVF fresh cycles but this FET is just baffling me for some reason .. I blame the fact that it's Monday but I'm not sure how long I can use that excuse !!:blush:


----------



## obe

I hope we all have a BFP at the end of all this! 
Emerald and Caline - is the stimming quite painful?
xx


----------



## loveworthy

Hi girls.... I am completely new to all this staff. I am planning my IVF in April... have some questions... My doctor prescribed me a birth control, two antibiotics and one more medicine (have no idea why) As result i was not feeling very well and decided to take only one antibiotic Ofloxacin. The problem is that i am completely healthy and have no idea why my doctor prescribed me so much medicine. Did anyone take any medicine before IVF? Thank you


----------



## caline

Emerald, Here's my protocol:

down reg with Synarel from 15/3
blood test to check down reg 1/4
start prognova 4/4:-

2mg once a day for 5 days
2mg twice a day for 4 days
2mg three times a day fro 4 days

Then start scans to assess lining etc
Once lining is think start cyclogest
Estimated transfer week of 19th April

Does this help? I have a feeling they keep you down regging a bit longer at my clinic, as I have noticed some people dr for less time than me last cycle. Does this differ a lot from your protocol?

Obe, I didn't ind it painful at all. I mean the injections just sting very slightly at the time, but no overy pain while stimming. Only pain I really had was with the OHSS just after EC. That was like really painful ovaries, and feeling like I'd been kicked in the stomach a lot, not to mention being massively bloated. :wacko:

Loveworthy, welcome! I know some clinics cover all eventualities and put people on antibiotics, asprin, steroids etc What are the names of the drugs you have been given? You could always call your clinic and ask for an explanation. You are entitled to know why you are taking the medication. :flower:


----------



## Bebecake

I put my deposit down for my cycle... I will be talking to my nurse on Wednesday. AF came on Saturday, so I am on bcp. I should know my protocol on Wednesday too! We will see!! I can't wait!:happydance:


----------



## caline

Bebecake, great news! You can get on with things now :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Great News Bebecake .. its all go now !

Obe - On my first round of IVF, the stimming part didn't bother me at all in fact I was quite concerned that I felt nothing. I was on 2 amps of menopur a day at that point - however the fact that I felt nothing made complete sense once I was told at my sacn that I hadn't responded at all to the drugs and my cycle was to be abandoned.
On my 2nd cycle I was on 6 amps a day (the injections themselves dont hurt, can sting a little as Caline said.) What I found uncomfortable was the bloating and ovary pain I was just so uncomfortable for the whole two weeks .. I did have 30 eggs at the end so it was all worth it. Like Caline I suffered from OHSS, which is were the real discomfort is.

Caline - 
My Protocol is as follows:
Down Reg on 0.5ml Buserelin 19.03.10
Baseline Scan to check lining 01.04.10
Start Prognova

6 x 2mg daily for 9days
Scan to check lining on 09.04.10
Start Cyclogest
Expected ET on 14.04.10

Obviously all the above is dependent on all those stages happening as expected !!

So it would appear that the main differences are that you down regging for a week longer,and that I go straight into 12mg of Prognova for 9 days.

It is so strange the different protocols' and schedules clinics use .. We just have to have faith that they know what their doing.

xxxx


----------



## annmc30

i was due my af yesterday but still no sign is this normal how long did it take for your af 2 come when down regin?


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Annmc,
On previous cycles my AF was also late and it is perfectly normal for it to be delayed. My clinic only asked that if she still hadn't shown up the day before my baseline scan to give them a call as they would have to push this scan back a few days in order for her to show.
Sarah xx


----------



## Aphrodite

annmc30 said:


> i was due my af yesterday but still no sign is this normal how long did it take for your af 2 come when down regin?

My clinic told me it could come earlier, later, lighter or longer lol. In other words...wait and see! This is Day 3 of DR for me and AF is due on Saturday. Pretty sure she'll be right on time as always as I am having a few symptoms now.


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Absoloutley pointless post, but just had my drugs delievered :happydance:
Still gets me excited every time !!!


----------



## caline

Emerald, yeah, slightly different protocol, but along the same lines. You have your drugs!!!! :happydance: All go now.

Do you mean you take 6 tablets of 2mg prognova? Thats tons more than I will be taking. Thats like 12mg a day, while the max I'll be taking is 6mg a day. Mmmmm, wonder why. I'd always rather go for it on the med front, rather than under respond and get cancelled.

Annmc, think AF can be dalayed a bit or some early so I wouldn't worry.

Aphrodite, how are you getting on with the sniffing? Any sneezing yet? I had to really fight it this morning.


----------



## obe

Oh my goodness, its quite scary! I dont know what the boxes of drugs I have are for or what they do! 
Is anyone else on Prostap for down regging or im I the only one?
Yey Emerald, you have your drugs!!!
xx


----------



## caline

I'm not on prostap but don't worry, your clinic should go through everything with you before you have to start. When do you have your next appointment?


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Obe - Don't worry that your on a slightly different drug, I have found that different clinics use different drugs and protocols. I for instance am injecting Buserelin to Down Reg, but I know most of you use a nasal spray.

Caline - Just had to double check my treatment plan, as I was doubting myself for a second, but I'm definately on 12mg a day for 9 days. I know what you mean about going for more on the drugs though. My first cycle was abandoned after two weeks of stimming as I didn't respond, so im not sure if this is why im on a higher dose :shrug:

Hope all you down regging ladies are fairing well.


----------



## Aphrodite

Yay Sarah!! Mine are going to be delivered this Friday or next week! stupid thing to get excited about but its progress all the same!

Im sniffing fine, no sneezing. I think I might be sniffing too hard as the last couple of times Ive done it Ive had a pain in my head like a brain freeze type feeling.

I feel crappy today though as AF is due. Blistering headache, might be turning into a migraine :( and Im smelly and tired. Nice eh? However, I bought a lovely new set of underwear today to cheer myself up. DHs favourite, white and pink lacy number ;)


----------



## caline

Emerald, yeah, maybe thats why you are on the higher dose, or I am on the lower dose because I over stimulated, who knows. I just hope we grow nice juicy linings for our little embies.

A, hope your head gets better soon so you can put those undies to good use :winkwink:. I feel I have a cold coming. That would worry me that I'd get too bunged up to sniff.


----------



## obe

caline said:


> I'm not on prostap but don't worry, your clinic should go through everything with you before you have to start. When do you have your next appointment?

Yes they said they would explain each set of drugs as we go along so im not overloaded with info! 
For Down regging im on Prostap which is a single injection I took on the 1st day of AF. It should last for up to a month, so thats all I have to do! I go back to the hgospital a week on Friday for my Pre stim scan and they will show me what to do next :happydance:
xx


----------



## Bebecake

I just got my protocol... OMG... So much for the next 6 weeks!

I will post my protocol later today on my journal...

What is down regging? I am going to be on pills that keep me from ovulating and almost going into menopause state... My nurse wasn't familiar with the term. She has been doing this for 20+ years... should I be scared?? Good luck everyone!! I think I will have EC the week of April 19th and ET the week of the 26th... or around then. I think I might be a bit behind most of you.

Talk to you soon!:drunk: Happy St. Patty's Day!


----------



## obe

Congrats Bebecake!!! How do you feel about it all, has it sunk in!?
xx


----------



## Bebecake

Nope... Not yet! I'm sure once I get the meds and start taking them the first week in April, I will feel it!


----------



## caline

Brilliant news Bebecake. Down regulating is supressing the pituitary to stimulate the release of hormones released during your menstrual cycle, like oestrogen and progesterone. There are different ways of doing it, inc. nose spray, injections and tablets. They basically stop your body doing a normal cycle so other drugs can take charge of it. Maybe they just call it something else at your clinic.

Obe, yeah, thats what my clinic did some to think of it. Explain each step and drug as we got there. I think that way you're not iverloaded with info and don't forget what wach step entails. 

I have been down reg since monday, and feel rubbish today. I am not sure if I am getting something, or if its the drugs. I do feel very dry in my mouth so maybe its the drugs. Anyway, off to work in a bit dosed up on paracetamol.


----------



## Aphrodite

Hm interesring Caline as I am not feeling my usual self today either-last night my mouth was like cotton wool before i went to sleep. Id drunk so much that day too. Ive been getting headaches too. But AF is due so it still could be her making me feel that way. Once she arrives, I can assess any side effects better. Although they are probably more psychological knowing im on the drugs!! However, Id rather have some as proof the drugs are working!!


----------



## obe

Im feeling no side effects at all! I do feel a little bit bloated but nothing major. I have no idea how im ment to feel but I hope everythings working as it should be! It is early days though.
xx


----------



## Aphrodite

Thats what I think, could just be pre AF. Hopefully Ill be OK, Its the stimms Im worried about as I have all the risk factors for OHSS!


----------



## obe

Can I ask what the risk factors are? I cant wait for my next appointment now!
x


----------



## annmc30

hi every1 im feeling loads better today ive been to see a psychic she was really good said my mc was a little girl and my grandad was there telling her stuff she also said il soon to have another baby so fingers crossed it works my af still hasnt showed hope its not to long in cumin


----------



## Bebecake

Thanks Caline! I will start DR on 3/31... So, I have a couple of weeks to let everything sink in. I am excited, but I am definitely worried about side effects. We will see!


----------



## caline

Aphrodite said:


> Hm interesring Caline as I am not feeling my usual self today either-last night my mouth was like cotton wool before i went to sleep. Id drunk so much that day too. Ive been getting headaches too. But AF is due so it still could be her making me feel that way. Once she arrives, I can assess any side effects better. Although they are probably more psychological knowing im on the drugs!! However, Id rather have some as proof the drugs are working!!

The 'cotton wool' mouth sounds familiar! lol.
I get dry mouth, well dry everything actually, hands, hair etc I didn't get any major side effects last time and did think it had worked. However I was having a hot flush a minute at in-laws on Christmas Day!!
Did AF arrive?


----------



## Aphrodite

obe said:


> Can I ask what the risk factors are? I cant wait for my next appointment now!
> x

Young, polycystic ovaries, lots of follicles!

Caline AF is due tomorrow. Wish she'd hurry up and get here as I feel like she is already if u know what I mean! 

Im drinking loads. I drank 3L yesterday, but it didnt feel like it. But I was out and about, and I find it easier to drink more as I get more thirsty. I tend to forget when Im at home! Im also really tired, me and DH have been going to bed around 9 every night!! When AF is due I usually feel tired for a day or 2 then it goes but Its carrying on, could be the drugs. Ive also had a headache every day this week, mostly after sniffing so I think its just the action of it.


----------



## caline

Did she arrive?
I am feeling better today. Muggy head has gone, but I do feel a bit of PMT, so will expect AF in a day or so. Another month of wondering if we might just conceive naturally before we have treatment. :growlmad:


----------



## annmc30

woop woop my af came 2day im so happy just got to wait til 31st for scan then injections 1st april


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news ur af came annmc! hopefully that is the last time we will say that!! xx


----------



## obe

Yey Ann! Not that long to wait then!!!! Are you excited??
Im waiting for Friday when I have my pre stim scan. Nothing much has changed for me in the last few days, just playing the waiting game now xx


----------



## caline

annmc, things are moving along for you now. Not long til you start stimming. What week are you looking at for ec? How are you feeling?

obe, will you start stimming the weekend then assuming the scan is ok?

So exciting that things are happening, far too much waiting about with this IVF malarky!

How about you Mummy? Where are you at?


----------



## annmc30

obe im very excited carnt wait gdluck with your scan

caline ec is booked for 14th april with et 17th april im so excited


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ah I'm at the annoying stage of waiting for AF before I can start. Even then I can't start until day 19 so looking at a wait until 17th April. AHHhhh!


----------



## obe

Mummyiwanabe, have you only a few days till AF shows? It is awful hanging around waiting to get started!
Im looking forward to moving onto the next stage, im hoping they will tell me when my EC is going to be, I dont think I will be far behind you Annmc!
Caline, How long do you down regg for with FET?
XX


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Obe,

Good to hear that you'll be moving onto the next stage soon! I'm waiting for my AF. A week to go!! :( That's if its on time! Then I can't start the drugs until day 19, don't know why that is, did you start on CD!? Do you know why they do that? xxx


----------



## obe

Yes I started on CD1, I think it depends on what your taking to down regg but im not really sure. It will be here before you know it. At least you know its just round the corner!! x


----------



## glory22

Hi ladies, am new to this forum. Mummyiwanabe, am also waiting for AF to arrive by thursday,so i can start. Dh has non obstructive azoospermia, we've been ttc for 10yrs. we did testicular biopsy and no sperm were found. Doctors have ruled out any chance with dh's sperm.:cry: We are doing TESE/ICSI with donor sperm back up in april,just waiting for AF to show up. I have never done this,so am nervous. I wish you all :bfp:


----------



## caline

Glory, welcome to the thread. What does TESI stand for? So, will they try and extract some of DH's sperm? Wishing you every sucess and look forward to you announcing your BFP.

annmc, we will be on 2ww together! My transfer is week of 19th April, so just few days behind you. 

obe, I am down regging for about 2 and a half weeks, but I think my clinic keep you down regging a little longer, while a lot of clinics seem to get you to call in when you get the withdrawl bleed. I am due blood test on 1st April. Due to have AF anytime.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Welcome glory22 :)

I'll be taking Provera 1 tablet for 7 days (from day 19)
Buserelin 0.5 daily from day 21
Start date for stim drugs to be given after blood test to check suppressed - continue taking buserelin half dose 0.25ml
HCG trigger injection
EC

Is that similar to anyone elses?


----------



## obe

Welcome Glory!!! Im doing ICSI also, we will all get our BFP soon!!!!
Mummyiwanabe, ive got a draw full of drugs and have no idea what they are for! This is how my diary goes:
1st day of AF - Prostap injection
2 weeks later - Pre-stimulation scan
Start Stim of ovaries
Day 6/7 scan
Day 8/9/10 scan - arrange egg collection
HCG Injection
35-37 hours later - egg collection
2-5 days later - egg transfer
Pregnancy test 2 weeks after ET

It is all quite scary but it will be worth it in the end!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Its' really interesting Obe why some clinics start meds on day 1 and yet I don't start until day 19. CAn't understand it, does anyone know why? I'm almost paranoid that I'll go past my period (due next week) and they'll turn around and say "oh you should have taken the meds on day 1 and then I'd have to wait another month! It's like my worse nightmare!!!

I know I'm crazy!! :haha:


----------



## glory22

Caline, TESE stands for testicular sperm extraction. they will try to extract dh's sperm using a micro to find some sperm in the tissue.there is less than 10% chance of finding sperm.
Obe, i learnt with icsi the chances are better.
Mummyiwanabe, am asked to come on cd2 for fsh and prolactin test. i dont know the drugs i will b taking yet. i will see the doctor after the test.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good luck glory22! :)


----------



## glory22

Mummyiwanabe, thanks. i pray AF shows up right on time for you. why dont you ask them to explain to you why start on cd19? it's better they clear up issues than realise it should have been cd1.i know how waiting can drive us crazy!! i wish you all the best and :bfp:.
Am waitin for AF,it should show up today.xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yeh me too! Roll on next tuesday! :) I've emailed them to double check but haven't heard back yet... I will be calling on day 1 anyway so I will be double checking then as well! teehee!!

Let us know when your AF arrives!! :) xx


----------



## caline

Mummy, I'd double check the dates too. They won't mind you asking.

Glory, thanks for explanation. When do you start?

obe, are you down regging yet?

I took a test today as I am day 32 and thats a little late for me. I know down reg can delay AF but I don;t want to be taking the drugs if I am pregnant. But bfn for me on a FRER. I am not suprised, but I guess there's always a bit of hope there. Felt like AF was coming a while ago, but the feelings gone now.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm prety sure its still day 19 I start as I've googled. Ill double check when I call up when AF arrives.

I just got a letter which says I'm gona be on a long protocol (which is best for my age) and will be using Gonal-F for stimulation and at a dose of 150iu.

Is anyone else on that dose or that stim?

Saw my friend for lunch today and she asked if all was ok i.e had we done tests etc. We haven't told anyone about our treatment so it was really hard to say all was fine. I was desperate to tell her but OH doesn't want anyone to know so I feel I should respect that :)

xxx


----------



## obe

Hey ladies,Just a quick stop before my OH kids take over the laptop for the night! 
Had my pre stim scan this aft and everything is as it should be!!! So we start stimming today! Im so pleased everything was ok as I worried I was having no side effects from down regging. 
So I go back for another scan next Friday.
What are you using for down regging Mummyiwananbe? 
Caline - Are you waiting for AF to show now so you can move onto the next stage?
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey obe! Glad everything went well!!! :)

I'm gona be on provera tablet for a week along with buserelin injections to down reg.

Then gonal-f to stim. How bout you obe?

I can feel the :witch: rearing her ugly head too which is good! Not due till tuesday but def getting the feeling she's on her way :) xxxx


----------



## Aphrodite

MummyIwanabe said:


> I'm prety sure its still day 19 I start as I've googled. Ill double check when I call up when AF arrives.
> 
> I just got a letter which says I'm gona be on a long protocol (which is best for my age) and will be using Gonal-F for stimulation and at a dose of 150iu.
> 
> Is anyone else on that dose or that stim?
> 
> Saw my friend for lunch today and she asked if all was ok i.e had we done tests etc. We haven't told anyone about our treatment so it was really hard to say all was fine. I was desperate to tell her but OH doesn't want anyone to know so I feel I should respect that :)
> 
> xxx

Hey-I think Im on the same as you, definitely gonal F, pretty sure its 150 too. Havent started yet tho! 

Obe-the dog in your profile pic is the most adorable one Ive ever seen. I might want it more than a baby!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

o cool aphordite! I think you're ahead of me on your treatment. I was all excited to get started then I saw the injection on youtube and thought eek I think someone's gona have to do it rather than me! lol!!! xxxx


----------



## Bebecake

I start DR this Wednesday!! Yay!

I will start 375 ui of gonal-f on April 13th... I hope this month goes by quickly! I get my meds in the main on Monday. I'm a little scared of all the shots. I have about 3 days where I will be giving myself 5 shots :(


----------



## caline

Mummy, I had gonal F at 300iu with my last cycle. I am 37 so think I had a higher dose coz I'm old. Its hard that your DH doesn't want anyone knowing. I can understand that but I find talking to friends about it really helps. Good job you have BnB.

Obe, brillliant news! Hope your stimming goes ok. What are you on? Are you doing the injections yourself? I have a down reg blood test on Thursday then start prognova on Sunday (I think) if I am down regged.


Bebecake, have you got the pens to do the gonal F? 5 shots a day is a lot. Sounds like a busy schedule to me. Is it a short protocol?

Seems like we are all finally getting going with things at last. Heres hoping for lots of BFP's in a few weeks :flower:


----------



## obe

I 2nd that Caline, we will all get BFP'S very soon!!! Eeeeek! 
No im not doing the injections myself, im letting my OH do it for me. He is really good at it tbh, I really dont think I could do it myself! Mummyiwanabe, could your OH do yours for you? I am on Menopur for stimming, took my first injection earlier which was fine. The nurse said I would prob feel a bit bloated which I have been anyway so I will just have to live with it abit longer! 
Aphrodite -I really want a boxer pup, there sooooo cute! Baby first though
xx


----------



## annmc30

obe i'l b a week behind u i start menopur 1st april if things go ok at scan on weds what dosage u on? whens your ec date?


----------



## obe

I wont know my EC date until I go for my next scan I think. I guess is all depends if im responding to the drugs. Im on 3 powders/ 1 Diluent, theres lots of mixing involved but the nurse let us practice.
xx


----------



## annmc30

same dose as me ive got my ec and et dates just hope everything goes 2 plan, my mam is doing my injections i got a phobia of needles and theres no way oh is getting anywhere near me with 1 lol


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Obe - yeh I think OH could inject me. I showed him the youtube vid and he didn't think it was that bad! lol cheeky sod! haha! :haha: xxx


----------



## Bebecake

Caline- I will be getting everything this Monday, so I don't know if they are the pens or not. I will start with 375 iu for two days and then it will drop to 225 for 3 days... They are giving me high doses of injectable vitamins too... I will know more on Monday!


----------



## obe

My OH finds the needles really easy, its just the thought of it that makes me want to freak out! It doesnt really hurt though, just a bit of a scratch.
Mummyiwanabe - does your OH not bother about needles?
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

my OH doesn't like needles but he said he thinks he can do it. I'm sure I'll be able to do it after the first one, it's just the inital unknown! hehe!


----------



## caline

Bebecake, injectable vitamins. I've never heard of that. Wow, so many different ways of doing things. There's obviously some research to back up high dose vits somewhere. I glug down a pregnacare conception and a mum omega every day :winkwink:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

My AF arrived yesterday! 2 days early so I called this morning to book my day 19 appointment. I can start the drugs in 19 days! woohoo!!!


----------



## caline

Yay! great news Mummy!!

I am now 5 days over due, and getting twitchey. Does anyone know what the clinic will do if I haven't had a bleed by my blood test day (thurs)?


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Good afternoon ladies,
I haven't been around much this past week .. Works hectic !! :dohh: Im an accountant and coming up to the end of the financial year is always a little insane ... 

Caline - My appointment to check my lining is on Thursday too and was due AF on Wednesday last week, she fortunately showed at around midday today but I like you was really worried about whether my scan would take place on Thursday or whether I'd have to rebook it. I telephoned the clinic this morning and they advised me that they would only be rebook me if AF still hadn't shown up my Wednesday night. So you still have a few days yet hun .. Have you telephoned your clinic and asked what procedure they follow. You have your blood taken to check dont you ? My clinic scans you to check so it might differ.

As for this DRing malachy, I find it incredibly boring with not much happening at all .. I am lucky enough not to have suffered any side effects while DRing in this cycle or my previous two cycles. I really count my blessings as I know that I am the minority with this.
Just can't wait to start the next stage.

Hope your all well and keeping relaxed.
Sarah xx


----------



## obe

Yey Mummiwanabe!!!! Exciting news! I bet you cant wait to get started now?
Caline- I agree with Emerald, maybe give the clinic a call and see what they say. Try not to worry too much as it wont help.
Im going ok with stimming, not many side effects at all! Abit of trapped wind and a few hot flushes which only last a couple of minutes but thats it!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I hope your bleed comes soon caline!!

Hey obe - I can't wait! I'm so envious that you're already in the swing of things but I'm sure my time will come soon!! Got the bank hol to look forward to so I'm hoping this week will go quickly and then not long after that!!

I hope I'm lucky and don't get many side effects like you! :) xxx


----------



## Aphrodite

MummyIwanabe said:


> o cool aphordite! I think you're ahead of me on your treatment. I was all excited to get started then I saw the injection on youtube and thought eek I think someone's gona have to do it rather than me! lol!!! xxxx

Ill let you know how its going, I start injecting next Wednesday all being well. How old ru Mummy? Sounds like we're maybe the same sort of age. Ill be 26 the day before my ET lol so my first day of being 27 will be spent getting pregnant maybe!!!!

I will have to do the injections myself, Rob is really weird about the whole thing. I cannot BELIEVE I didnt consider youtube!!! Ive just watched one now of a girl using the same pen, drug and dosage as me. I feel a little scared now :nope: Its gonna hit me come that first injection. Im having hot flushes galore at the minute too!


----------



## obe

I think I mus be one of the lucky ones with no side effects!
Once the ball starts roll MummyIwanabe, things seem to move quite quickly and you will be there in no time! I think my OH quite enjoys doing the injections LOL! He feels like hes doing something and im more than happy to let him do them. He is even coming home from work Thur night just to do my injection and then going back to work, bless! 
Wow Aphrodite, ET a day after your birthday! 
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey Aphrodite I'm 25 so yeh similar age :) 

lol the youtube vid is really useful but the way she jabbed it in cos she was so used to it freaked me out a lil bit! :haha:

I shouldn't be too far behind you. Are you on a dose of 150 gonal-f for stim?

Obe - you've got a good one there, that's good he's happy to get involved. Mine has been great at taking all the multivitamins etc he's not a fan of needles but I think he may give it a go as he said it didn't look bad on youtube. Me on other hand thought it did! lol!


----------



## Aphrodite

I made DH watch it on youtube-but he got really funny and said I was being nasty and 'forcing' him. I actually laughed because I wasnt being nasty atall-He was literally panicking at having to watch it! I dont know what goes on in his mind but Ive never met somebody as seriosuly weird about medical stuff than him. I think he needs counselling. I feel bad but I threw the guilt trip in saying I was the one having to stab myself because I cant rely on him and I need his support and reassurance, this isnt 'my' thing its OURS. 

hee hee. evil me.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

haha! You're right tho Aphrodite, its a joint effort. My OH hates needles too but strangely seems to reckon he will inject me know probs! Perhaps he's got some hidden agenda and i've been getting on his nerves recently! hahaha! :haha: I think this has made us stronger tho! xx


----------



## obe

Hey how is everyone doing?
My injection was a little painful today, think it was because my OH did it on the same side as the night before. Everything else seems to be going great so far!
xx


----------



## caline

Obe, glad your injecting is going ok. Whats your next step?

How's everyone else getting on?

I am still waiting for AF.......a week overdue today, 2 x BFN's, and getting very frustrated. I never had this 1st time round. Bled bang on time!! :growlmad:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

doh! I hope your AF comes soon caline!

Well I got a call today from clinic. My appt is 14th April and I start the drugs on 16th!! so excited!! :)


----------



## MissAma

Mine was 5 days late too caline. Really scary. I know some clinics will induce AF with Provera if all your other dates are set but not sure that applies to FET too.

Obe - you said "same side", what do you mean? Same place in the belly or are you allowed to do stimms in your bum? I thought if it's in the belly one needs to be bang in the middle between the belly button and the pelvic line and between the two ovaries to give them both the same chance? - What protocol are you on?

Geez Aphrodite and Mummy you are both so very young!

AFM - the only two side effects so far are a splitting head ache and some Ovary cramps -which I am not complaining about, something is moving- as well as hunger like I've been starved forever!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think I get given provera on day 19 for 7 days and then on day 19 I start down regging with buserelin then my stim is Gonal-F. Maybe the provera helps my next bleed come on then...

I'm really not looking forward to putting the jabs in my tummy. I've got a real thing with my belly, I don't like it being touched! lol my DH tries to kiss it sometimes and I nearly jab him in the eye! :haha: will have to suck it up and get on with it if it has to be the tummy!

Yeh I'm young, my DH is 28. I sometimes feel when I go to the clinic that people look at me and must be thinking wow she's young (i duno) my DH says he's noticed it too, I think people wonder maybe why we're there or something. I kinda felt uncomfortable at first and its so bloody quiet in the clinic! hehe! 

I'm grateful that we found a problem in plenty of time and have a good chance at getting to hold our own baby at some point (soon!) hopefully!!


----------



## annmc30

caline hope your af shows soon 
my scan didnt go 2 well lining 7 so no injection for me 2mor gutted gona have 2 wait ew more days or until it get below 5 :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi annmc, I hope it take only a couple of days more. Is that what the clinic said that it may take 2 more days? I've got all this to come! lol


----------



## annmc30

mummy they said a few more days or unil i have another bleed im sick of waiting knew it wouldnt b plain sailing lol


----------



## MummyIwanabe

awww I hope you get one of the other soon! Chin up, you're on your way to that BFP!! xxx


----------



## obe

Hi girls!
Ama- I inject into my belly. The nurse said I should alternate sides just so it doesnt get too uncomfortable. It will still get into the bloodstream so I dont think it matters where on your belly you inject. Im on the long protocol. Hope your side effects arent too bad!
Mummy-yey!! Great news! Not long to wait now!
Ann- what are you on to down regg? Have you been given a date to back for another scan?
xx


----------



## annmc30

obe il b using menopur injections got 2 go bck tues 6th not happy


----------



## obe

Or yes I remember, you will be on the same as me. Dont worry Ann, the days will fly past and its better that everything is right and how it should be so you can have a lovely BFP!
Im back at the hospital tomorrow morning so see how my stimmings going, so Il let you all know how I get on.
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck obe :) xxx


----------



## annmc30

obe said:


> Or yes I remember, you will be on the same as me. Dont worry Ann, the days will fly past and its better that everything is right and how it should be so you can have a lovely BFP!
> Im back at the hospital tomorrow morning so see how my stimmings going, so Il let you all know how I get on.
> xx

gdluck at hospital 2mor obe


----------



## caline

obe, good luck for tomorrow. 

ann, does that mean you're not quite down regged? My clinic don't scan for lining, just the blood test. You will get there, just a few more days.
That must be frustrating though! 

I got AF, and went for my blood test today, so will get the results tomorrow.


----------



## Aphrodite

MummyIwanabe said:


> I think I get given provera on day 19 for 7 days and then on day 19 I start down regging with buserelin then my stim is Gonal-F. Maybe the provera helps my next bleed come on then...
> 
> I'm really not looking forward to putting the jabs in my tummy. I've got a real thing with my belly, I don't like it being touched! lol my DH tries to kiss it sometimes and I nearly jab him in the eye! :haha: will have to suck it up and get on with it if it has to be the tummy!
> 
> Yeh I'm young, my DH is 28. I sometimes feel when I go to the clinic that people look at me and must be thinking wow she's young (i duno) my DH says he's noticed it too, I think people wonder maybe why we're there or something. I kinda felt uncomfortable at first and its so bloody quiet in the clinic! hehe!
> 
> I'm grateful that we found a problem in plenty of time and have a good chance at getting to hold our own baby at some point (soon!) hopefully!!

I know exactly what u mean!! I felt really out of place in the clinic and so did DH. It was deathly quiet and there he was in his K-swiss trainers all white and gleaming and a hoody coat thing, and the other men were wearing slacks and shirts and reading the guardian!!!! LOL It was really bizarre, I was looking at a few women in there and thinking, she must be nearly 50, old enough to be MY Mother!!! :rofl:

It doesnt really matter how old you are though. The fact that we're all going through this meand we really want it and are prepared. I reckon IVF Mums make the best as they went through so much to get that child :blush: 

I'm actually feeling pretty great. Headaches have settled and so has wild hunger. Im actually feeling in rude health lol, better than for ages. DH had a really chesty cold infection thing and I was worried about getting it, but not a whiff! Must be all those vitamins Im taking! I sometimes feel that Ive got a slight cramping like I do when AF is nearly due, but it only lasts a few seconds then goes. I must admit Im feeling a bit nervous about the injections-just the thought of doing them myself, I dont know how Im gonna bring myself to do it. Ill just have tro get over it, Im sure I'll be fine. DH wont so I dont really have a choice.

Whats everyone doing for easter? Going to Derbyshire for the weeked then got my blood test on Wednesday at the clinic. My Dads taking me, so Im thinking of telling him to wait in the car incase people think he's my sugar Daddy!! :rofl: wouldnt be the first time we've had dirty looks I can tel you!


----------



## obe

Hey girls!
Well my scan went ok. We were in and out so quick its all a blur now! She said my lining was getting thicker now and she measured the follicles which were an average of 11mm, and how many there are, think she said 10. So im carrying on with stimming until Monday when I go back for another scan. I only have enough Menopur to last me till then anyway. The nurse said if I need to carry on stimming after then I will have to buy some more. So we will have to see how I am on Monday I guess!
Hows everyone else getting on?
xx


----------



## Aphrodite

Sounds like its comiong along nicely obe!

Caline, how were your bloods?


----------



## MissAma

10 is not bad at all and 11 seems spot on. It's all fine!

AFM, I'm starting the antagonist drug tonight and pretty nervous about it, in particular with all the side effects, eating like mad, muscle aches and crying at the drop of a hat!

I'll update after the scan tomorrow morning.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:haha: aphrodite! My dad sometimes takes me to appointments and I always think people will think he's my sugar daddy! hehe I make a point of shouting dad down the corridor to ask if he wants a drink! lol! :haha:

Glad your scan went well obe :) xxx


----------



## caline

Thats so funny about your Dads :rofl:

obe, great news about your follicles. 10 is a good number. 

Well I am down regged (clinic called at lunch time), so I reduce sniffing and start tablets on Sunday, then go back for a scan on 15th April. 

I am getting nervous about the whole 2ww thing already. What to do with working, etc etc It was all just so stressful last time. 

I have been nosing at the other threads and they have had lots of BFP's over the past few days, so I find that reassuring. These clinics are getting people up the duff left, right and centre!! Bring on lots of BFP's!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I know loads of BFP's its great!! :)

I sometimes get scared that someones gota not get one and its just awful when that happens. I wish we could all get BFP's the things we go through to try and get them! :)

xxxx


----------



## obe

I noticed that too, a lot of ladies on here are getting BFP through IVF/ICSI! We WILL all be joining them soon!
Positive thinking
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh positive thinking! keep telling myself that hehe :) xx


----------



## Aphrodite

Ur right Caline, it is very encouraging. Bring on the BFPs!!

Lol Mummy I sometimes do that too! Funny isnt it.


----------



## caline

I took my first prognova this morning, and so far so good. I am on the final leg before transfer now, which is quite scary.

Hope everyone is having a nice easter weekend :flower:


----------



## annmc30

caline happy easter im hoping il start injections on wed after scan on tues im sick off waiting around when will your ec date be? mine will now b the 20th april if all goes well on tues


----------



## obe

I have another scan tomorrow to see how im getting on. Hope im doing ok!
Ann - Im sure everything will be ok hun and you will be starting your injections soon!!!!
Caline - Your getting so close!!How you feeling?
Hope everyone else is doing ok and having a good bank holiday xx


----------



## caline

ann, good luck for tuesday. You and Aphrodite are the same time. She has DR blood test on tues. I don't have to have ec this time as I'm having frozen transfer. I have some little embies waiting for me. So just et for me this time :thumbup:

obe, good luck for the scan tomorrow. Let us know how it goes. 

I am very nervous about the 2ww, and DH and I are thinking up strategies to help us get through. I think keeping busy is the main one. I am planning to try and have a week off work after et, if I can juggle some shifts. 

Will other people be taking time off?

bebecake, where are you??? How are things with you?


----------



## obe

OMG!!! I am having EC on Thursday!!! They said they would call me today or tomorrow to confirm as it could be a day earlier.
I have approx 11 eggs, only 3 on my left and 8/9 on my right. The good thing is they have grown since Friday (from 11mm to 18mm) so he wasnt too worried about the amount of eggs. 
So tomorrow I am going to have a word with my boss and book some time off work.
I cant believe its happening!!!
xx


----------



## annmc30

obe thats great news how many embies u gona have put bck in?
caline when do u have et how many r u putting bck in?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Great new obe! so how long did it take you to down reg and how long did it take you to stim? So excited for you!!

I want to get started now!! hehe!!!! :) xxx


----------



## Aphrodite

yeah ann, we are on the same day! wouldnt it be weird if we had ec the same day too?
I really hope everything is ok tomorrow (today lol) as I have juggled my one and only precious week off to EC and transfer. If we have ec on the 19th as planned, and get to blast hopefully, the transfer would be oin the 24th which is a saturday, but would only give me 2-3 days before I have to go back to work. If ec is any later I wont be able to have any time off whatsoever so Im keeping everything crossed its on the 19th. Or earlier would be even better!!


----------



## annmc30

scan went great lining was 5.5 but i can start injections 2mor my ec date gona b 20th if everything goes ok i got another scan on the 14th (which was suppose to b ec)then i think the 18th, the clinic i got to put bck day 3 they dont go 2 blast so et will be 23rd, goodluck with your blood test 2mor aphrodite let me know how u get on x


----------



## caline

Great news ann! So pleased for you. We will have transfer the same week, all going well. How are you feeling?


----------



## annmc30

caline my heads all over the place im happy but ive got a phobia of needles just hope im ok 2mor lol, hows things going with u?


----------



## Aphrodite

everything went fine ann, gotta call for the results tomorrow and hopefully start on thursday.


----------



## caline

ann, you will be ok once you have got the 1st one out of the way, I'm sure. What are you stimming with? 

We are all going to be having transfer in the same week so will be in the 2ww together :happydance: How cool is that?!

Good luck with the blood test result tomorrow A, let us know when you hear. I will post books to you tomorrow :thumbup:

I went to see my accupuncturist today, and he thinks I am doing too much excercise. I have been swimming twicw a week for the past 6 or so months. I stopped for a month during treatment, as I was told not to go when I had OHSS. I am going again now, and have built up how many lengths I do each time. I was doing about 50 lenghts, then the other day my firend told me that 64 lengths of our pool was a mile, so the last few times, I have done that. I manage ok, and take the last 10-20 a bit easy.

He said that was too much, and suggested I reduce the amount I am doing. Would you think that was a good idea? Also, I have heard of people eating a higher protein diet around the time of EC/ET. I recall someone saying about eating an egg a day, for the protein. What do you all think??


----------



## obe

Thats good news Ann, you will get used to the needles after a few goes.
Mummy- once you start DR the time will fly!
Ive not heard of the protein thing Caline, is it something your going to try? 
Well its all go for me! The hospital called me a couple of hours ago, ive to be at the hospital at 8.30am on Thursday. I have to inject my shot of Pregnyl at 9.10pm tonight, insert a dose of Dalacin before I go to bed tonight and again tomorrow night. 
I cant believe its actually happening now!!! Just one more day at work!
xx


----------



## obe

MummyIwanabe said:


> Great new obe! so how long did it take you to down reg and how long did it take you to stim? So excited for you!!
> 
> I want to get started now!! hehe!!!! :) xxx

Sorry Mummyiwanbe, I forgot to answer your question! I have on my journal though. I down regged for 2 weeks and stimmed for 11 days. It did all go really quick though hun xx


----------



## MissAma

Obe - we'll nearly be EC buddies, mine is on Friday morning with ET on Monday, when's your ET? How many follies did they see at the last scan?

Caline - swimming is not that strenous I thought... with that said I did stop the gym alltogether after I started acupuncture so I would suggest you play it safe till after the BFP. 

As for the diet, I ate 2-3 eggs every day and had plenty of protein and a glass of milk every day. I won't know if it worked, surely didn't in number of eggs with my mere 5 eggs they found :( but my lining was 9 today and likely will be 10 or 11 by transfer and that is an amazing improvement and I am sure it's from the diet along with the acupuncture and the lack of coffee and the vitamins.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks obe! :) xxx


----------



## obe

Yey Missama! Are you nervous yet?
The nurse said there were about 11 at my scan yesterday. They never really know until they do the EC really do they.
I dont know when my ET will be, they wont give me a date until after EC.
XX


----------



## MissAma

Which means they are open to the possibility of Blasts... which is great news, in particular with your eggies' numbers you can surely achieve that!

Not nervous about the EC despite the sedation being much worse than the first time!-this is my second ICSI- but nervous about our SSR (Surgical Sperm Retrival) I keep worrying about them finding no sperm and all this having been in vain! 

Anyhow, we're nearly done injecting, aren't we? - Well I still have trigger tomorrow evening and then two acupuncture sessions and tonight it was horrid but no more stims!- and we'll be PUPO next week! W00t!


----------



## obe

EC is the bit im worried of, is it painful? I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun, you will get a BFP this time!
I have just had my trigger shot which I found quite painful but at least its done.
xx


----------



## annmc30

caline said:


> ann, you will be ok once you have got the 1st one out of the way, I'm sure. What are you stimming with?
> 
> We are all going to be having transfer in the same week so will be in the 2ww together :happydance: How cool is that

caline im on 3amp of menopur


----------



## MissAma

It wasn't the last time. Not the actual pick up, it hurt afterwards. It feels like a bad AF after, complete with bloatedness and cramps and all. If anything, this is TMI but try and have as much movement as you can now as after with the progesterone and the surgery chances are you won't be able to for a long while. 

I don't know what type of sedation you have though, the last time I slept through it, they woke me up when it was done! It was grand. This time around not a chance, she clearly said today that "we will give you a bit of pain killer in your vein but what may hurt is the injection in the cervix with which we numb the area to go through the vaginal wall and penetrate the ovaries" which if you ask me sounds terrible! :)

To be honest I am so frightened about no sperm that even if it hurts terribly I will be too distracted with worry to notice :)


----------



## obe

LOL! I did think about that funny enough! I will keep that in mind tomorrow!!
I dont think they are going to knock me out but I guess everyone reacts differently, so im hoping im out for the count. 
I can understand how worrying that must be with SSR, I really hope there some good swimmers waiting for you!
xx


----------



## Aphrodite

Good luck MissAma x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good luck you guys. 

I've been told when its my turn that I'll be completely knocked out thank god! Although its my first time at being knocked out so that's a bit scary! lol 

xx


----------



## caline

Obe, good luck for EC. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## obe

OMG I am really scared now! 8.30am tomorrow I will be having my EC!!! 
I will let you know how I get on, keep your FX for me!!!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good luck obe! how exciting!! :) xxx


----------



## Charlie19

hi Ladies, 
sorry i know i just pop in and out a bit ! So glad to hear you are all getting on so well, its really reassuring to hear ! 

Just little Q - with your withdrawal bleeds did you have the AF pains from hell? I hardly slept a wink, had to get up at 5 am and have a bath, been slightly better whilst at work today but think it might just be cause I was distracted but really feel bad.....? anyone else? 

Oh I am on Day 13 or DRegging and AF was 5 days overdue ??? any ideas if this is normal?

OBE good luck tomorrow sweetie FX for you and you aphrodite 

Love Charlie19 x x x x x


----------



## obe

Hey Charlie,
I cant help you with that question, I started DR after my last AF. How are you feeling now hun?
xx


----------



## Charlie19

thanks for replying, still not great but I am hoping hot water bottle and some peppermint tea will help ! are you nervous about tomorrow?


----------



## MissAma

Good luck for tomorrow Obe, fingers very crossed!

Charlie19 - I think it's sadly pretty common. I was on the short protocol this time around but I remember it being bad the last time. You can take various pain medication, Paracetamol based pills ought to be ok!

As for me I am taking my trigger now and I posted another thread in our section, I am gonna do something I haven't seen done before and put the cheapo ICs to use to watch the trigger shot enter and exit my system and then hunt for a BFP :)


----------



## Bebecake

Good Luck OBE!!! I hope you get tons of eggies :)

I go in for my baseline and E2 on Friday morning... and it begins... :)


----------



## caline

Charlie19 said:


> hi Ladies,
> sorry i know i just pop in and out a bit ! So glad to hear you are all getting on so well, its really reassuring to hear !
> 
> Just little Q - with your withdrawal bleeds did you have the AF pains from hell? I hardly slept a wink, had to get up at 5 am and have a bath, been slightly better whilst at work today but think it might just be cause I was distracted but really feel bad.....? anyone else?
> 
> Oh I am on Day 13 or DRegging and AF was 5 days overdue ??? any ideas if this is normal?
> 
> OBE good luck tomorrow sweetie FX for you and you aphrodite
> 
> Love Charlie19 x x x x x

Charlie, I had exactly the same! I was 7 days over from when AF was due. I had very bad pains and the bleeding was very heavy. It was a bit shorter than AF, but definately more painful, and I get very painful periods normally.

obe , tons of luck for tomorrow. Update us as soon as you get the chance,and I hope you get lots of eggies

bebecake, I was wondering where you had got to. Whats E2? So when will you start down regging?

I have been a hormonal bitch today, and yelled at the garage who were supposed to be fixing my car, then burst into tears. DH had to go and pick up the keys as I was too embarassed and angry! Feel better now though. Maybe I needed that release! :blush:


----------



## obe

Back from the hospital and feeling a little 'drunk' from the drugs but everthing went ok. It wasnt as painful as I thought it would be. I was half a sleep and could hear what was going on around me but I really didnt care!!! They gave me a cup of tea and toast once I came round and I felt fine, just a little woozy.
The nuse said they had got 7 eggs, which was ok and nothing to worry about. I was hoping for more but as long as they are good quality we should be ok. My OH went of and did his sample while I was having egg collcetion and that was ok.
So all we have to do now is wait for a phone call tomorrow to see how the eggies are doing and when we will be going ET. She said it could be Sat/Sun so im just keeping my fingers crossed now!!!! Been told to have lots of bed rest today and do nothing, so im taking advantage of my OH waiting on me had and foot! He He!!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Glad you're ok obe! 7 eggs that's great!! Hope you aren't in too much discomfort. Didn't expect you to be on here so quickly!! :)

I have a questions! Your OH did he find it difficult to produce his sample?! Mine is worried about the pressure! Do they give you mags?! lol!!!


----------



## MissAma

Most clinics have "help materials" MummyIwannabe, don't worry. 

Obe! Well done you! 7 good eggies is great, I wish I got that many! :) Let us know how you're feeling over the day and then what they say tomorrow! Good job surviving it, before the end of the day you'll be PUPO!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:haha: thanks Missama!


----------



## Aphrodite

Thank you Charlie and the same to you too.

Mummy, my OH was exactly the same the last time he had to produce a sample. He said NOTHING was happening and that stressed him out even more. He said things got so bad he was considering asking for my 'help' lol. He said they had a stack of magazines, CD player, comfy sofa, plant in the corner and a selection of lubes arranged prettily in a bowl! I was killing myself laughing at his description. He said he just stood there in the middle of the room as he couldnt relax. I think he finally looked at a magazine and thats what did it lol. I told him he should have made the most of it, the only time he could legitimately look at and get off on porn!! :rofl:

obe such good news, so glad it all went ok. You definitely deserve to be waited on girl, make the most of it!!! Really hope u get them all fertilised x x x x


----------



## Aphrodite

Well, first injection is done! Cant believe it, DH did it for me!! :happydance:

Well, it was a joint effort actually, he put it in and I pressed it and then took it out. He said it was all he could do but thats fine, I canmanage the rest, it was just the initial stabbing myself I couldnt do-I looked at it for ages, I just couldnt bring myself to do it! I think maybe one or 2 more times and I will be able to manage it myself. It really did sting quite a lot once the drug was going in-I hope I kept it in for long enough, I counted to 5 but maybe more quickly than I should as I wanted it out as it was hurting! LOL. DH kissed me all over afterwards :blush: 

It does feel a bit weird there now...hope thats normal.


----------



## obe

Thanks eveyone! I havnt had any pain at all! This is all going too smoothly for my likeing!
Ive got 2 massive cold sores from the stress I guess, but im in no pain what so ever. Ive had a tiny bit of bleeding but I expected that. I've been asleep most of the afternoon and feel fine! Hope we get some good news tomorrow with our eggs. 
Good news Ahrodite! I found it hurts as the drug was going in, but yey, your 1st one is done!!!
Mummy - my OH said it was fine, he wasnt worried about it so I think that made it easier. Take a cheeky pic of yourself on his phone so he use that!
xx


----------



## obe

Missama - isnt it your EC tomorrow??? I wish you lots of luck and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Lol aphrodite! You made me lol at your OH's description!!! :)

Obe - what a great idea! I shall take a sneaky peek too so he has that!

Well I seriously hope I'm like you with your EC! Not much discomfort, I can only hope I will get the same!! :) xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Lol aphrodite! You made me lol at your OH's description!!! :)

Obe - what a great idea! I shall take a sneaky peek too so he has that!

Well I seriously hope I'm like you with your EC! Not much discomfort, I can only hope I will get the same!! :) xxxx


----------



## MissAma

Yup tomorrow morning it is. I will update after.

Aprodite, I know the feeling I stare at the injection pen for ages till I plunge it in. Most times count till 10 several times :)

Obe - thank you honey and I am sure glad you are still feeling fine! Great encouragement for tomorrow.

I've just finished the long bath and grooming for tomorrow as one is not supposed to take long baths after ET for a while and wanted one and now I'm on to attempting to sleep if I can calm the Viking down too who claims he is totally not afraid but is snappy and jumpy all the same ;)


----------



## obe

GOOD LUCK Missana!!!! Thinking of you, let us know how you get on
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Gd luck missana :) xxx


----------



## Aphrodite

Have u heard anything yet obe?

All the best MissAma!!!

Mummy u should have heard the description from DH himself-I literally had tears pouring down my face! (Afterwards he did a mock up of showing visitors around...'Here we have theatre one, toilet...and this is the wank room!!')


----------



## obe

Yes I just had the phone call - we have two fertilized eggs! So im going in for ET tomorrow. Not sure how I feel, im a little dissapointed that there isnt more, but my OH thinks we've done well as its ICSI and the eggs can be damaged. Is two a good number?
I didnt ask what grade they were or anything, I think I was a bit dumb struck! 
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:rofl: hahaha! :haha:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

2 eggs, good news! are you going to put 1 or 2 in? Strange they didn't tell you the grade, sometimes that helps make your decision on how many to put back...

I'm not sure if 2 is good, I would probably hope for more too. 2 is better than none tho and I know some only get 1 so thats another 1 for another baby maybe at another point?! If it's strong enough to freeze :) xxx


----------



## ACLIO

obe - congratulation fingers crossed for ET tomorrow xxx


----------



## obe

We have both agreed we will ask them to put them both back. We shall see tomorrow anyway, there is nothing we can do about it now and im trying not to stress my self out and worrying (easier said then done!) 
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh try not to worry about it, you've got 2 that's great news and all you need. You've had a good EC with no nasty uncomfortable effects so this is def good sign I think :) 

All you need i 1, and twins would be fabby! :) xx


----------



## caline

obe, I'm glad EC went smoothly, and 2 embies!! Fantastic news. I hope ET goes smoothly, and that they bring you some good news in 2 weeks :flower:

Missama, good luck for your EC. 

A, glad the injection was ok. I think I counted to 10 before taking the needle out as the drug does carry on dripping a bit for a while after the plunger is pressed.

I am doubling up on the progniva today, so I hope this relieves some of the PMT symptoms I am getting. 6 days til 1st scan now. :thumbup:


----------



## Aphrodite

I def didnt leave it in for 10 seconds..I think a quick 5 lol. Ill try and kep it in for longer tonight tho. Not long till ur scan-that means 5 days to mine! Really looking forward to it more than anything so far...Hopefully see how many follies Ive got and get a date for EC! :happyddance: I assume thats what Im getting lol I hope so. Dad's taking me again heheh.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

teehee! and when weekend comes and go it will be only a few days! :) xx


----------



## Aphrodite

Thats so true, plus I have an interview on Tuesday so lots to keep me busy. It will be here before I know it!


----------



## annmc30

hi ladies hows every1 2day? my injections are going ok only 5 days til my scan


----------



## obe

ET today! Im hoping its good news when we get to the hospital, im not feeling quite so positive now!
Missama - how did you get on with EC yesterday?

xx


----------



## annmc30

obe goodluck everything crossed for ya x


----------



## caline

Obe, lots of luck for today. Fingers crossed for some lovely embryo's . Hope it goes well. You will be PuPo before you know it !


----------



## obe

Everthing went well, 2 eggis in and hoping they stick!!!The nurse wouldnt tell me what grade they are, thats their policy. But she did say they were good quality so now its the waiting game!!
The ET isnt painful but as you have to have a full bladder its very uncomfortable! My OH came in with me and held my hand and we could see the embryos being put in.
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## MissAma

Obe congrats on being PUPO sweetheart! Two in is great, sounds like twins to me! What sort of progesterone are you on, gel or suppositories? When is your official test date? Mine is the 27th, I laughed with tears when I heard! 

Caline and Aphrodite I hope the drugging is going smoothly!

As you probably read in my diary, ET tomorrow at noon. We have no news at all about how many and so on hence tomorrow could be a big shock. They said they would call us in the morning to tell us not to come if none made it so I am already dreading tomorrow morning.

I'll try and calm down and focus on the pressaries lol


----------



## obe

Will be thinking of you Missama!
Im using suppositories, my test date is a day before yours 26th April. Im sooooo scared!
Let us know how you got on hun FX xxx


----------



## caline

Obe, you're PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Well done!! Great news. Lots of sticky :dust: coming your way.

Missamma, your turn tomorrow. Lots of luck and I hope you get some nice embies to pop back. fx for a smooth transfer :flower:

I'm trying to juggle shifts at work to give myself some days off after transfer. I think I may call in sick for a few. What is everyone else doing about time off after transfer?


----------



## annmc30

gdluck missama with et 2mor
caline ive already booked holidays at work i break up on the 18th dont go bck til 8th may


----------



## obe

caline said:


> Obe, you're PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Well done!! Great news. Lots of sticky :dust: coming your way.
> 
> Missamma, your turn tomorrow. Lots of luck and I hope you get some nice embies to pop back. fx for a smooth transfer :flower:
> 
> I'm trying to juggle shifts at work to give myself some days off after transfer. I think I may call in sick for a few. What is everyone else doing about time off after transfer?

Yep, im PUPO woohoo!! :happydance:
Did a cheapo preg test today, just because I wanted to see a positive, I really hope I get to see the real thing in 2 weeks time (if I can last that long!)
I booked some time off work to rest after ET.
XX


----------



## caline

You're very organised with your time off girls!
We have to book all our annual leave in March. Well, you don't have to but if you want to get any full weeks then you need to book up early. I was unable to co-ordinate with treatment as I didn't have a clue when transfer would be.

Missamma, any news? Thinking of you today :flower:


----------



## obe

Good luck Missama!! xx


----------



## caline

Missamma, how did your transfer go?

obe, how are you feelng?

I'm tripling the drugs today, so a little bit nervous about side effects. Managed to swap a shift so I have Mon-Fri off next week, which will hopefuly give me a few days off post transfer.


----------



## obe

Morning!
Missaman- hope the ET went ok yesterday, FX everythings ok.
Caline - How come your upping your dose? Hope the side effects arent too bad hun.

Im ok, did another cheapo hpt this morning but it was neg, the HCG cant of left my system already can it? I did one yesterday and it was very faint. I feel like ive been having ov pains too. Im so scared this isnt going to work!

xx


----------



## MissAma

Thanks for stepping by my diary girls!

Obe - mine only stayed faint, never had a strong BFP this time around, very strange. And it's been barely there for three days now, I wish it would be a clear BFN. Did you do the exact same test at the exact same hour? 

I wouldn't worry about your "O pains" since implantation would feel roughly the same and since, to be honest I have had cramps too, AF cramps, uterus bothering me, my back hurting, stabs in the ovaries you name it. It doesn't mean anything just yet babe, likely this is just your Ovaries recovering, letting go of the water they retained, healing the puncture wounds, take no heed! As for the BFN, we won't be even likely to see a sniff of a BFP till next Monday or Tuesday!

Caline - trippled? Whoa, can't wait to hear how you're doing, I'm sure it will be great. When will you know a thaw report?

Anmc30 - wow that's a long holiday! I'm sure you'll enjoy it!

I didn't book any, partly because normally it wouldn't matter if I took a couple of weeks off since I am high enough of management in one company and own the other and partly because I wanted the time off for later to selfishly lick my emotional wounds on a vacation this year but then it appears it was a bad idea since things became mad busy at my job and I will NEED to get there if not tomorrow then the day after! :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hows oneday and everyone who got a BFP? Hope you're all well :) xx


----------



## obe

No Missama, I didnt really take the tests at the same time. Ive been having a lot of aches on the right side today, your right though, it will be my body recovering from EC.
This 2ww is a killer and im only a few days in!!!!!
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I bet! I can imagine your mind goes into overdrive and the days feel endless! Hope you're enjoying the weather tho obe :) xx


----------



## caline

obe, I think everyone would break down and get rid of the trigger at different rates so I guess it is possble that it has gone already. Are you going to test every day? I found the 2ww the worst part of the whole thing last time. It is very hard.

Missamma, I had to double then triple the dose I am on. I get a scan on Thursday so that should give me an idea of when transfer might be. You're lucky being able to take the time off when you need it. How are you feeling apart form all your aches and pains?


----------



## obe

No I wont keep testing Caline, Ive only one more cheapo hpt left anyway. I can see how this drives people mad!
Good luck with the scan on thur! xx


----------



## caline

Thank you. 

I don't blame you not testing anymore. I don't think I will be testing early this time. I tested early last time as I had assumed it hadn't worked as I was having some brown loss, I told friends on the tuesday that it had not worked, then tested on the wednesday just to clear up any doubt, and got the first BFP of my life! 

I am just going to try and stay occupied, try and chill, and test on test day (assuming our embies thaw out ok for the transfer). I am also going to do Zita West's pre and post transfer relaxation CD this time. What more can I do?!! lol.

Have you been given a test date or do you go in for a blood test? We get given a HPT by the clinic and get told whan to test.

Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you :flower:


----------



## obe

Yes I am booked in for a pregnancy test on 26th April. It will just be a urine test, im hoping I get that far!
Well I will have my FX for you, im sure those little embies will be ready and waiting for transfer! How many embies are you going to put back?
xx


----------



## Bebecake

Wow! It is crazy to hear that some of you already have eggs on board!! Congrats!

Caline: I can't wait to finally see a BFP... It is weird to go several years without ever seeing one...

I am starting 375 iu of gonal F tonight! I hope they grow strong! I am booked for a scan on the 19th. I should have EC around the 23rd... I'm really scared... but hopeful :) 

:happydance:


----------



## caline

Bebecake, your so nearly there now! I was on the same dose as you of the gonalf. Are you ok with the injecting? We are all so close together, its very exciting.

obe, so you go in to do the pregnancy test, or do it at home and call them with the result?

We are having one embryo put back for the reason that I don't want to have twins. I mean of course I would be happy if the blasto split, but I don't want to put myself at a 30% risk of twins, which is what out consultant said we would have if we put 2 back. So SET it is.


----------



## MissAma

Bebecake - congrats on starting injections and we'll cross our fingers that you're one of the ones that doesn't feel them much!


----------



## obe

Bebecake said:


> Wow! It is crazy to hear that some of you already have eggs on board!! Congrats!
> 
> Caline: I can't wait to finally see a BFP... It is weird to go several years without ever seeing one...
> 
> I am starting 375 iu of gonal F tonight! I hope they grow strong! I am booked for a scan on the 19th. I should have EC around the 23rd... I'm really scared... but hopeful :)
> 
> :happydance:

I go to the hospital to the pregnancy test, I dont know why as its just a urine sample, but im not bothered as long as its positive! :happydance:


----------



## caline

obe, it WILL be positive :dust:


----------



## annmc30

hey girls hope every1 is ok, went for scan today im doing great had bout 20 follicles a few where 4-6 then more 12-16


----------



## lynseyology

Hi Everyone, been quiet for a few weeks trying to get my head together. I am so scared I have egg collection tomorrow. Things have grown slowly but it looks like I have 7 follicles. Fingers crossed for me, I am so anxious I feel sick!


----------



## annmc30

lynseyology said:


> Hi Everyone, been quiet for a few weeks trying to get my head together. I am so scared I have egg collection tomorrow. Things have grown slowly but it looks like I have 7 follicles. Fingers crossed for me, I am so anxious I feel sick!

goodluck with ec 2mor fingers crossed everything goes ok


----------



## MissAma

Fingers crossed for you EC tomorrow!

Annmc - wow that's a crop!!!


----------



## caline

lynseyology said:


> Hi Everyone, been quiet for a few weeks trying to get my head together. I am so scared I have egg collection tomorrow. Things have grown slowly but it looks like I have 7 follicles. Fingers crossed for me, I am so anxious I feel sick!

lynseyology, good to hear from you.
EC tomorrow! Thats fantastic news. I know its easy to say, but try not to worry. You will be asleep and awake before you know it, it seems like a few seconds it really does. Then you will have a good excuse to go home and relax on the sofa and be looked after for the rest of the day. What time is it at? 

I had acupuncture today and did Zita West relaxation CD. I am feeling ok on the triple dose, which is just aswell as realised that I have to stay on it up until test date, along with progesterone. Lovely!


----------



## obe

Wow lyndsyology, EC romorrow!! How exciting! Dont worry too much about it hun, I didnt feel a thing and I wasnt in any pain afterwards either. I really it goes well, let us know how you get on!

Annmc - how you feeling? You must be fit to burst! How much longer have you got to go till EC?

Caline - glad your doing ok on your meds, do you feel any different? Orr thank you, positive mind I WILL GET A BFP!

Missama - how are you feeling?

I seem to be more thirsty over the last couple of days, dont know what thats about! Had a few pains as normal but nothing major.


xx


----------



## annmc30

obe im great after the result of my scan got 2 phone 2mor for next scan date n hopefully ec will b tues if not b4


----------



## lynseyology

caline said:


> lynseyology said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, been quiet for a few weeks trying to get my head together. I am so scared I have egg collection tomorrow. Things have grown slowly but it looks like I have 7 follicles. Fingers crossed for me, I am so anxious I feel sick!
> 
> lynseyology, good to hear from you.
> EC tomorrow! Thats fantastic news. I know its easy to say, but try not to worry. You will be asleep and awake before you know it, it seems like a few seconds it really does. Then you will have a good excuse to go home and relax on the sofa and be looked after for the rest of the day. What time is it at?
> 
> I had acupuncture today and did Zita West relaxation CD. I am feeling ok on the triple dose, which is just aswell as realised that I have to stay on it up until test date, along with progesterone. Lovely!Click to expand...

Hiya, Egg Collection is at 9am tomorrow. Were you put to sleep or were you sedated? I so wish I wasn't so anxious, I'm worried it will have a negative impact.


----------



## Aphrodite

Lynsey-Good luck! Im strating to feel nervous for mine too. Im sure ull be fine and wondering what u were worrying about!

ann-good going girl, sounds like ur right on track too. I have a similar amount

Im feeling really sick today :( Dont no if its normal. Got no appetite tonight and really dont wanna do my injection :( already had one blood test today that hurt like hell. And I have hayfever!!! Ooh Im such a moaner lol


----------



## obe

Your EC date will be just around the corner Annmc! 
Lyndseyology - I was sedated for my EC and I didnt feel anything! I could see people around me but I didnt know what was going on and I didnt care! Honestly you will be fine hun. You need a good nights sleep and try not to let it worry you. They got 7 eggs from my EC and Ive had 2 put back. Let us know how you get on chick xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Aww aphrodite, I hope you feel better soon. You're on your way to that bfp so keep positive and get better soon :) xxx


----------



## caline

lynseyology, how was it? Hope it went smoothly.

obe, I think its normal to feel more thirsty after ec. I think your body tries to draw in fluid to refill your empty follicles. I was told to increase fliud intake after ec to 3 litres a day.

I had my scan this morning. My lining is 11 (mm, I assume. I'm not used to thinking lining, more follicles!), and apparently the minimum for transfer is 7-8. I have to call them back tomorrow for a transfer day. I am hoping for Monday. Definately no more scans before transfer now :thumbup:


----------



## annmc30

caline fingers crossed transfer is monday ive got to phone hospital between 2-4 for next scan date hopein its 2mor or sat then ec will b sun or mon


----------



## obe

Good luck to you both!!! Hope this is a lucky thread and we all get BFP!
I better keep drinking more then Caline, I wasnt told to by my hospital. Thanks for the info!
xx


----------



## ACLIO

I just wanted to wish you all good luck. I hope to see your BFP on here soon xxxx


----------



## lynseyology

Hi, all finished. I didn't feel a thing, was totally zonked out! They only collected 5 eggs and she said two looked imature but may mature during the day. Very concerned they won't fertilize. They will ring tomorrow morning to let us know the outcome so I don't think I will sleep all night! My husbands sperm has improved dramatically though and after the wash he had 1/2 a million super sperm to choose from!


----------



## obe

Hey Lynseyology! Try not to worry hun, by the morning you will have some lovely embies to put back! Are they going to tell you in the morning whe you will be going for ET?
Glad you didnt feel anything with the EC!
XX


----------



## caline

lynseyology, glad its all over for you. Good luck for good fertilization and some good embies to pop back. 

obe, I was under strict instructions to increase fluids a I was at risk, and did get OHSS. However, it does say on my info sheet that the drugs can easily dehyrate you and to drink 2-3 litres a day. 

ann, did you get your scan date?

ACLIO, thanks for the luck. How's it going with you?


----------



## lynseyology

obe said:


> Hey Lynseyology! Try not to worry hun, by the morning you will have some lovely embies to put back! Are they going to tell you in the morning whe you will be going for ET?
> Glad you didnt feel anything with the EC!
> XX

Yes they are going to ring me between 8 and 10am, hope it is closer to 8am, I seriously cannot do anymore waiting. I am so nervous that they won't fertilize. They said ET should be saturday


----------



## obe

OK Caline, I will make sure im drinking plenty of water. Thank you for letting me know, I didnt have a clue!

Lynseyology, I had my EC last Thursday and ET last Saturday, exact same days as you! I know its quite nerve racking waiting to see how they are, I will keep my fx for you hun xx


----------



## lynseyology

How many eggs did they collect and how many fertilised?


----------



## lynseyology

Just read your sig! So 2 fertlised? Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## obe

Yes 2 fertilised through ICSI. Are you having IVF or ICSI? xx


----------



## lynseyology

We are having IVF, My husband has motility issues but it has improved dramatically when we got the results of his test today


----------



## obe

Are yes you said in your earlier post. Thats fab news! Im sure you will have a number of eggs which have fertilised by tomorrow morning hun. How many are you planning on putting back?
xx


----------



## lynseyology

We are only able to put one back but we are hoping for some frosties too!


----------



## annmc30

im bck for a scan 2mor at 9:10am then ec is now monday morning im so excited


----------



## Aphrodite

annmc we are bang on girl I have a scan tomorrow looking like ec Monday too! Might have an identical due date!!!!!!


----------



## annmc30

gdluck with your scan 2day aphrodite x


----------



## Aphrodite

And you!


----------



## lynseyology

Well, the hospital just called and out of the 5 eggs 2 have fertilised and they are going to put one back tomorrow morning. Obviously we got the talk about how today the eggs could explode or whatever happens! and they may have to call us in the morning to tell us not to come in. I now feel really nervous again! I am going to keep everything crossed that they keep holding on today.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

fingers crossed lynseyology :) xxx


----------



## caline

lynseyology, thinking of you today, fingers crossed for a good embie :flower:


----------



## obe

Its all happening now isnt it!!!
Good luck girls with your scans today, let us know how you get on!
Well done Lynseyology! How you feeling? What will you do with the other embie if they are putting 1 back?
xx


----------



## lynseyology

Oh goodness, I haven't even thought of that! So anxious that they will stop growing today and we will be left with nothing! If we get to ET and we get our wish of becoming pregnant and everything being well I would certainly try again with the frostie and see if we can get a sibling. Look at me running away with myself......I mustn't think that far ahead! :dohh:


----------



## obe

Im sure they will be getting on fine hun! Mine had delveloped into 2 cells by ET which I think is normal for a 2DT. I was a bit dissapointed we dont have any to freeze but im just hoping for the 2 we have got.
xx


----------



## annmc30

well my scan went great ive got 21 follicles a few 10 12 13 14 16 18 got to take half the dose of hcg 7pm 2mor cos they think im gona ohss then ec is booked at 8am monday im the first on the list im getting so excited, aphrodite how did u get on 2day?


----------



## Aphrodite

Im in for egg collectiomon monday too ann!! 8 am! we could be pregnant down to the second lol we might go into labour at the same time!!!!


----------



## annmc30

thats great news hun, how many follicles u got in there? how much hcg do u have 2 take? il b thinking of u monday morning hun x


----------



## obe

Well done Ann and Ahprodite, good luck for today!!! xx


----------



## caline

Ann and a A, so Mondays the day. Sounds like you both have lots of great follies so fingers crossed for tons of juicy eggs. 

How are you feeling obe?

Lynseyology, howdid you get on? I hope you got a good embie to put back yesterday. Let us know?

My transfer is on Thursday at 2pm. I was really hoping for a mon or Tuesday appt. But I think they like you to have had progesterone for 5 or so days before. So I have started cyclogest this morning (so lovely), and I stop sniffing the dr spray tonight. I have to continue the progynova too.

So a bit of coordinating drugs along with work today. Which is a shame as it's sun and blue skies out there.

So come next weekend most of us will be PUPO !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## annmc30

caline im also having transfer thurs il get my time when i phone on tues if everything goes ok


----------



## fawkesymomma

Hey! New here, just had a friend recommend this forum. We are in our first IVF cycle, TTC 5 years now, and got lucky that my new insurance covers all our IVF expenses. Our egg retrieval was this past Tuesday, and we got 17 eggs. 7 were fertilized via ICSI and the rest conventional, still had 8 as of yesterday with blastocyst transfer scheduled for tomorrow. I am super nervous, trying to not to get my hopes up.


----------



## caline

ann, we become PUPO on the same day!! Thats cool. Bring on the 2ww!

Hi fawkesymomma, welcome to the thread. It sounds like your cycle has gone really well. Where is you treatment at? Good luck for tomorrow. There will be quite a few of us on this thread having transfers this week (and EC), so stick about and share some sympton spotting with us :flower:

I have my last day at work today before transfer. I plan to really chill in the 3 days before. I am feeling a bit disappointed as I have been havin scupuncture for about 10 month. On Thursday he can't fit me in until 7.15pm, when my transfer is at 2.30pm! Feel a bit let down after all the times I've been. This is the most crucial session and I want it earlier!!! :growlmad:

I will give him a call tomorrow and see if there's anything he can do.


----------



## obe

Hey girls, good luck to you all for next week!!! How exciting?
Welcome fawkecymomma, sounds like your doing really well!!! Good luck for tomorrow!
xx


----------



## obe

Lynseyology, how are you and how did ET go? Really hope your ok and everything went well hun xx


----------



## lynseyology

Hi Everyone, Well I am officially Pupo! I had the transfer yesterday and we had a top grade embryo on board! So excited and nervous and worried about doing anything, even having a shower in case it falls out! lol

Unfortunately our second egg didn't quite make it so we don't have a frostie.

I had accupuncture before and after and was so grateful that our accupuncturist came to the hospital so I could relax as much as possible.

Slightly upset as a friend chose to tell me yesterday that she is pregnant. Great timing hey?


----------



## caline

lynseyology, PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance: Brilliant news, and a top quality one is all it takes :flower: Thats tough on you about your friend, but there's every chance that will be you telling everyone in a few months (if you can wait that long)! Veyr happy for you :flower:


----------



## Aphrodite

Congrats Lynsey!! And welcome fawkesymomma! You'll get some great support here.

Cant believe how many ECs and transfers there are at the minute...think of all those potential babies! :cloud9: I don't think I will sleep tonight or all this week waiting to find out what we get. Poor DH is really nervous and on edge :( I hope he's gonna be OK on the day!!


----------



## MissAma

Hello everyone! 

Caline - just wanted to say not to stress too much about the hour of the acu after ET. I had the transfer at 14 and the acu at 18 but even so with the travel and all it seemed right away. And as I understand it, within 12 hours after is what counts.

When are you testing obe?

Good luck with EC Aphrodite!

Everyone else sounds like things are moving around here!

AFM I'm 6dp3dt today and another BFN. I'm not bummed out, guess it doesn't say anything since it's the equivalent of 9 dpo which is super early still. Other than that yesterday I have had an awful bout of nausea waves. They came and they went within moments and when they hit it was overwhelming! Better today, fewer of those but waves of hot and cold. Guess it's the progesterone. I don't think it worked, I am having twinges, cramps and hurts all over my Os and my womb -complete with pulling sensation- but I guess it could all mean AF will be early.


----------



## annmc30

had a very bad night lastnight had trigger at 7pm then started getting pains in my belly n back been awake most of the night and 2day ive felt sick so im gona try and have an early night ready for ec 2mor at 8am, goodluck aphrodite with ec will be thinking off you x


----------



## obe

Good luck for tomorrow girls, let us know how you het on!
Lynseology, PUPO well done! Welcome to the 2ww!! My best mate text me Saturday morning to tell me her news, she pregnant! So I know how you feel. We will be joining our mates soon tho hun!
MissAma, im not sure when im going to test. I keep thinking I will and then I bottle it! Im sure I will give in soon though! I have very sore boobs but thats about it! FX for you, lets hope we have some good news soon xx


----------



## caline

Good luck ann and A, hope its goes well for you both. :flower:

I seem to have delevoped a case of thrush (sorry), which I haven't had for years. I am not sure if I should be treating it befire transfer or try and put up with it until afterwards. I am allergic to the fluconazole (over the counter tablet for thrush) so need prescription treatment of pessaries and cream. I think I am going to have to call the clinic tomorrow for advice. They don't want me using the cyclogest vaginally until after transfer, so I would imagone the same goes for thrush pessaries. Boooooooooo:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## fawkesymomma

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! ET was this morning, we had one high grade blastocyst that was transferred. The doc said it was the of the highest grade, and we got a picture! 

Caline, we go to Shady Grove Fertility Center and I have been very impressed so far. Much better than the place we went to back in Missouri.

I am so excited to make some friends going through this, I really missed my old board and hadn't found a new one yet, very glad a friend directed me here.

Good luck everyone! 

Tara

:dust:


----------



## obe

Just a quick stop as I am just getting ready for my 1st day back at work, but guess what?...... I GOT A BFP!!! Got another week to go til my test date yet thought. The line is quite light but its there!
I will catch up with you all later on xx


----------



## caline

OMG!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: obe, thats fantastic, first BFP of the thread!! You must be over the mooooon. Congratulations!

fawkesymomma, great news about yout ET. You're PUPO :happydance: Your fertility clinic sounds lovely, just from the name! This boards is great, and everyone is so friendly. 

A and ann, thinking of you today and can't wait to hear how your EC's went.

I spoke to the clinic this am and didn't get any further than the receptionist who said don't use any pessaries. Great! Looks like I'm stuck with flippin thrush for the time being and its getting worse :growlmad:

My accupuncturist is trying to move someone else to fit me in at 5 on thursday, and I'm going for a session tomorrow too. :thumbup:


----------



## annmc30

obe congrats on your bfp x
caline sorry to hear about the thrush hope u get it sorted soon

my ec went very well 2day i got 15 eggs ive got to phone 2mor at 10:30 to see how they doing n then if everything is ok we will have 2 put bck in on thurs

aphrodite hows things with u?x


----------



## caline

Great news ann :happydance: Glad it all went well. How was the actual procedure?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

Don't forget to also join us in the Four Leaf Clover thread for that little bit of extra :dust:

xx


----------



## lynseyology

Congratulations Obe, that's wonderful news!

How is everyone feeling today? I had my transfer on Saturday and later today I started to feel pulling type pains around where i imagine my ovaries to be. Did anyone get any pains after ET?


----------



## obe

I got quite a lot of twinges and ov pains after ET for a few days, is that what your getting?
Congrats Ann - 15 eggs!!! 
Hope your doing ok too Aphrodite!
Caline, I cant believe that, did they not offer you any advice?
Yes I feel like im dreaming! Cant believe I got a BFP at last!!!
xx


----------



## lynseyology

obe said:


> I got quite a lot of twinges and ov pains after ET for a few days, is that what your getting?
> Congrats Ann - 15 eggs!!!
> Hope your doing ok too Aphrodite!
> Caline, I cant believe that, did they not offer you any advice?
> Yes I feel like im dreaming! Cant believe I got a BFP at last!!!
> xx

Yes I am, I'm definately going to take it as a good sign now you have your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## annmc30

caline said:


> Great news ann :happydance: Glad it all went well. How was the actual procedure?

it was fine i went in at 8:45 i can remember them scaning me again then nothing until i was moving beds lol, i was up and eating toast at 10am then home at 11am, not had any pain just laid on the couch allday wishing it was 2mor so i can find out how many embys i got


----------



## obe

Good luck for tomorrow Ann, im sure there will be lots of good embies for ET!! Are you having IVF or ICSI?
Good luck Lynseyology, I have my FX! Are you going to test early? When is your test date? xx


----------



## annmc30

obe we are having ivf was suppose to be icsi cos oh had low count but 2day he had high count for ivf which is good


----------



## obe

Or brilliant news! Well I bet you have quite a few embies by tomorrow. Are you going to freeze some?
x


----------



## annmc30

obe said:


> Or brilliant news! Well I bet you have quite a few embies by tomorrow. Are you going to freeze some?
> x

yeah if theres sum 2 freeze


----------



## Aphrodite

Hey everyone!

Obe!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Sooo happy for you! Congratulations!

Ann well done sounds like things went well for you.

Im still feeling very uncomfortable from the EC, got 28 eggs. We were supposed to call at 3.30 to find out how many had fertlised but we both fell asleep and it was gone half 4 by the time we woke up, to late to call!! Gutted, but they are ringing in the morning anyway. Got DH running around like a headless chicken heheh he's cooking for me and practically massaging my feet heheh. Cant wait till tomorrow for us ann!!


----------



## annmc30

aphrodite 28 thats great are u having ivf or icsi?


----------



## obe

Well done Aphrodite! 28 eggs, omg!!
Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## caline

obe, I hope you are setting a trend for the rest of us on this thread! I didn't reallly get any advice for my little itchy issue! I have been looking up natural remedies and some suggestions are soaking a tampon in white vinegar or lemon juice (diluted), or having a bath with some white vinegar . Anyone tried this, or have any other ideas? Pleeeease....


----------



## Aphrodite

We're having ICSI so Im really hopeful we will have frosties. As Caline said, possibly a freezer full!!! lol


----------



## caline

I think they will need to buy a new freezer for all your embies, A :rofl:


----------



## Sammy2009

Good luck to everyone!!! :hugs:


----------



## fawkesymomma

ode - congrats, so exciting!!

aphrodite - 28, that is awesome!

caline - does eating yogurt help? I've seen lots of people recommend grapefruit-seed-extract, coconut oil, and gentian violet. HTH!


----------



## obe

caline said:


> obe, I hope you are setting a trend for the rest of us on this thread! I didn't reallly get any advice for my little itchy issue! I have been looking up natural remedies and some suggestions are soaking a tampon in white vinegar or lemon juice (diluted), or having a bath with some white vinegar . Anyone tried this, or have any other ideas? Pleeeease....

I once tried T Tree Oil same kind of thing as the white vinegar. 
Maybe go and ask the pharmasist for some advice hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## MissAma

Obe congrats babe! Well done, very chuffed for you. Were you 8dp3dt today? As in 11 DPO?


----------



## obe

MissAma said:


> Obe congrats babe! Well done, very chuffed for you. Were you 8dp3dt today? As in 11 DPO?

Hey MissAma,

Today I will be 8dp2dt. Have you tested yet or are you holding off?
Any symptoms?

xx


----------



## MissAma

Plenty of symptoms but BFN today. Same DPO as you essentially. Maybe you're having twinnies and that's why you showed so early.


----------



## annmc30

phoned the clinic and 12 out of the 15 fertilized so im in for transfer thurs 10:05am


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow that's fantastic annmc! Bet you're really pleased with those numbers!


----------



## caline

Great news ann! I am also having transfer on Thursday (at 2.30pm). :flower:


----------



## caline

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## obe

Or great! Well done Ann! Good luck to you as well Caline!!!!
MissAma - Its still quite early yet, what HPT are you using?
xx


----------



## caline

Thanks obe.

Aphrodite texted me today. She can't get onto her computer but asked me to let you girlies know that today she has 15 embryos :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I've just sat in a bath of vinegar for an hour :shock: lol. It seems to have relieved things to a certain extent and I have been and got some live yoghurt so I am going to be eating lots of that too. 

I did accupuncture and Zita West relaxatition today. Getting me all prepared for thursday.


----------



## Bebecake

Well... My scan went poorly yesterday. After 6 days of stimming, I only had 4 eggs... They have put me back on Gonal F at 375 ui for three days. I am hoping that several grow before my THursday scan.

My doc said that someone my age should usually have about 10-12. He seemed completely baffled?? He said my estrogen levels were low too. What could I be doing to prevent my eggs from growing? It is so strange...


----------



## Bebecake

Congrats Obe and Ann!!!


----------



## obe

Bebecake, your eggs will grow hun, dont give up hope yet! FX for your scan on Thur xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow that's great news for Aphrodite!! :) fantastic!!

Bebecake - hope the next few days go well and they grow more :) xx


----------



## fawkesymomma

Bebecake said:


> Well... My scan went poorly yesterday. After 6 days of stimming, I only had 4 eggs... They have put me back on Gonal F at 375 ui for three days. I am hoping that several grow before my THursday scan.
> 
> My doc said that someone my age should usually have about 10-12. He seemed completely baffled?? He said my estrogen levels were low too. What could I be doing to prevent my eggs from growing? It is so strange...

That is about all I had at around 6 days, and by the end of the 10th day of stimming we got 17, so keep your chin up! I'll keep you in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## MissAma

I agree, keep your chin up, I had but 5 on both scans and we ended up with 10 harvested and 8 mature!

If you do want to help matters though, loads of protein, milk and eggs daily and of course no coffee no booze no big amounts of carbs. Good luck.

As for me.... as you can read in the user title I am bricking it that it won't stick but for now we have a :bfp: - the full story is in my diary.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## caline

Missamma, I have posted in your journal :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annmc30

morning girlies well i had a bad nite pains in my belly again i feel like its gona pop, it really hurts when i go 2 the toilet i think its ohss, hope i can have transfer 2mor


----------



## brumbar

hi ladies! nice thread! I'll be reading it for help and guidance! 5 days until stimms for me!
MissAma! great news!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats missama! x

annmc sounds like your really suffering, not good, hope it improves soon x


----------



## brumbar

annmc30 said:


> morning girlies well i had a bad nite pains in my belly again i feel like its gona pop, it really hurts when i go 2 the toilet i think its ohss, hope i can have transfer 2mor

ouch! hope pain goes away soon... could it be something else?


----------



## annmc30

thanks brumbar its defo ohss had it since ec on monday, clinic said i had mild ohss at my last scan 21 follicles it just seems 2 b getting worse, im drinking loads just worried after everything il not get transfer 2mor


----------



## MummyIwanabe

can you call the clinic so they can advise you? try not to worry I'm sure it'll be ok :) your egg results were great as well i'm really positive this is gona work for you xxx


----------



## annmc30

thanks mummy, clinic said just to drink plenty and take paracetamol every 4hrs see how i am when i get to clinic 2mor morning im there at 10:05am hopefully fingers crossed i should b carrying twins by lunch time


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wikkid! Fingers crossed! :) xx


----------



## Aphrodite

ann im so sorry Ur suffering. i still feel uncomfortable but think its slowly easing off. it hurts when i go2the toilet2.hope transfer goes well2morrow :flower:


----------



## annmc30

aphrodite thnx when u having transfer? how many u putting bck in?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi aphrodite! was so pleased to see you got so many embryos! its amazin! When you're transfer?


----------



## lynseyology

Hi everyone, not having the best day. I am now 4 days post transfer with a 2 day egg (?) Not sure of the correct terms! I have noticeable period pains and cramping and I am really worried I am going to start my period. Did anyone else have this?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I've seen lots of posts where people mention this. Don't worry, you've been through a lot and cramping is normal so I've seen. xxx


----------



## obe

lynseyology said:


> Hi everyone, not having the best day. I am now 4 days post transfer with a 2 day egg (?) Not sure of the correct terms! I have noticeable period pains and cramping and I am really worried I am going to start my period. Did anyone else have this?

Hun dont worry about it, it is normal. I had slight cramps and im still getting them. Stay positive!!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Aphrodite

Thank Ann and Mummy! I was pleased too heheh. We have a provisional date for transfer at 12.00 tomorrow, but they will call us in the morning to let us know whether or not to go in or wait until Saturday. We are really hoping for a saturday transfer as they will be blast then. We are only having one put back. DH is really against the twin idea :( Ive agreed to one if we get to day 5 but Im tryin gto convince him to have 2 put back for a day 3. He doesnt seem very open to disacussing it. Hm, we'll see I guess. Seems everyone is having 2 :( If we have one and it doesnt work I wont be happy.

Im not online at home at the minute and on my fone is a bit iffy so might not be on as regularly. Gonna try tho nipping to the inlaws lol I need my updates at the min more than ever!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oo that's interesting, my clinic doesn't do a blasto for me. They said cos of my age (25) theres no need. 

Yeh you need to update more than ever typical timing with your internet! hehe! 

xxx


----------



## annmc30

our clinic doesnt do 5day either and we always said 2 embies we have twins on both sides so if its going to happen it will lol, gdluck with your transfer aphrodite


----------



## Sammy2009

I just want to say good luck to anyone having transfers this week and in the two week wait in general and all those down regging!

Having one transfered is likely to have a positive result, i have seen people have 2 or 3 and them not work so its always a bit of a baby lottery!!! Whatever you decide i wish you all the best of luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

lynseyology said:


> Hi everyone, not having the best day. I am now 4 days post transfer with a 2 day egg (?) Not sure of the correct terms! I have noticeable period pains and cramping and I am really worried I am going to start my period. Did anyone else have this?

I had IVF and had cramping, twinges, small pains as well.... the IVF was successful, sadly we lost our baby at 24 weeks but i went through the same scenario as you. Strangely i never thought it was AF (maybe i was a bit toooo positive about things! :dohh:) But yeah it is hard to tell the difference between the two and gets very confusing I would imagine. Dont feel negative though, feel positive... and good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caline

Hi girls. This progesterone is really mucking with my sleep, I've been awake at 4am every day since sunday! Along with my little itchy problem I couldn't lie there any longer! So, I'm up for tea n toast :coffee:

lynseyology, I hope that your cramp is implantation pains, and not AF. Stay positive and loads of people report feeling crampy, and I had cramps when I conceived last time. 

A, fingers crossed for a 5 day :flower: Text me when you know x

ann, tis our day today! I'll be thinking of you. Your transfer's this morning isn't it? Mines at 2.30pm. Please let my frostie survive the thaw [-o&lt;


----------



## Oneday

Good luck to you guys I will be thinking about you all x


----------



## annmc30

caline yeah im there 10:05am, fingers crossed u get a lovely embie 2 transfer i'lb thinking of u, i'l update when i get bck


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck annmc! :) xx


----------



## wrightywales

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/Misc/thGoodLuck.jpg to caline and annmc with transfer today and to all ladies having treatment 
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/babydust.gif to everyone
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/stickyvibes.gif for everyone in TWW


----------



## Aphrodite

I almost wish I was today too, we could all have identical delivery dates!!! well, we might all get positives on the same day!!! :D


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Ladies,
Apologies for not being around much, I've had a bereavement in the family thats left me a little shell shocked to be honest.

Caline & Ann Good Luck with your Transfer today.
Obe and Ama Congrats on your fab news.

A little update on my treatment, my 2 scans went great and even with our sad news early last week, my DH & I decided to go ahead with transferring 2, 5 day blasts on Thursday last week. 

Since Thursday I have been having constant cramps and generally feeling like AF is about to turn up at any moment. This morning on wiping I noticed some light brown discharge ( Sorry TMI ) So I just went ahead and tested with FRER even though my OTD isn't until next Tuesday.

Well Bugger me I got a faint line ... I got a line. After 7 Years I got a line !!! :happydance:
I wont lie its a really faint line but its definately there. 

I just want to wish you all the very best of luck xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congratulations!! That's great news!! 

Sorry to hear of your bereavement x


----------



## caline

Ah, thanks ladies. Wrighty, you get some lovely graphics :flower:


----------



## caline

Sarah! Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Welldone!! So happy for you :flower:


----------



## MissAma

Congrats Sarah! Welcome to the club, worked out your DueDate yet? I think both Obe and I are the 30th of December!

Caline and A, fingers very crossed ladies!

Aphrodite, you too sweets

Lynseology, no worries, the cramps are a good sign!

I reckon we're all pregnant here!


----------



## annmc30

well transfer went really well we got 2 embies put in a 8cell and a 7cell but none 2 freeze :( lets just hope they stick :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey annmc, glad the transfer went well. Surprised you couldn't freeze any, didn'y you have 12? Still least got these 2 making themselves at home! You are nearer to that BFP now! :) xxx


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Thanks Ladies,
I still can't believe it to be honest I keep looking at the test to make sure Im not actually imagining it !!

I haven't told my DH as yet as he was at work so working on a quirky way of letting him know tonight !!!!

Ama - I've worked out my due date on one of those calculators and my EDD is December 31st :happydance:
xxxxx


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Caline - How did your transfer go today hun xxx


----------



## lynseyology

Thanks for all your replies, I am still having cramps and a weird pulling feeling but trying not to read anything into it. I have a scan tomorrow as I am involved in a research project about blood flow to the uterus. They have said they would not be able to tell anything at this stage but it should be interesting!


----------



## obe

Yey congrats Emerald!!! Fantastic! This thread is lucky!!!
Well done on the ET's today girls, positive thoughts and take things easy for a while!
Lynseyology, im still getting cramps but its on and off but it seems to be normal.
MissAma, I cant wait for Monday! Did you do your digi?
Mummy, you are nearly there!
xx


----------



## caline

ann, glad you transfer went well. You're PUPO!!!

My transfer went smoothly. They only had to defrost one, and it was a good one, just ready to implant, so I am well chuffed with that :happydance:


obe, I hope you're right that this is a lucky thread :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

that's good news caline :) x


----------



## annmc30

caline when is your test date n will u test b4?


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> ann, glad you transfer went well. You're PUPO!!!
> 
> My transfer went smoothly. They only had to defrost one, and it was a good one, just ready to implant, so I am well chuffed with that :happydance:
> 
> 
> obe, I hope you're right that this is a lucky thread :flower:

Great... well done hun! :happydance:

When do they actually start to thaw the embie? How many days after it has been taken out the freezer do they transfer? :hugs:


----------



## obe

caline said:


> ann, glad you transfer went well. You're PUPO!!!
> 
> My transfer went smoothly. They only had to defrost one, and it was a good one, just ready to implant, so I am well chuffed with that :happydance:
> 
> 
> obe, I hope you're right that this is a lucky thread :flower:



Glad it went well Caline :happydance: not long till you see your BFP!!:thumbup: XX


----------



## caline

My test date is 3rd May. Not sure when I'll test!
I don't know how long before transfer they defrost the blasto. I think its called vitrification of something, and the reversal is quite quick.


----------



## MissAma

Congrats on joining the PUPO couch :happydance:


----------



## Charlie19

Hey ladies congrats all round on the BFP, was so happy when I read about you all, its nice to feel like that, when people in "real life" tell me I am just cross but you ladies its just different isn't it !

Ann-did you transfer or have you got OHSS to bad? 
Caline- how is the itch going ?
Bebecake- how is the upped doseage going ?
Aphrodite- how you getting on ?

I had day 8 scan about 9 follies was bit disappointed as I am 28 so thought I might get a few more but as DH said we only need one ! Got scan tomoorow feeling bloated and tummy is hot to touch but appart from that feeling OK 

How you girls finding the pessaries- dreading those not sure why ??? 

Sorry I don't come on to much trying so har not to be obsessive but its really tough isn't it ! 

Love you all x x x x


----------



## obe

Charlie19 said:


> Hey ladies congrats all round on the BFP, was so happy when I read about you all, its nice to feel like that, when people in "real life" tell me I am just cross but you ladies its just different isn't it !
> 
> Ann-did you transfer or have you got OHSS to bad?
> Caline- how is the itch going ?
> Bebecake- how is the upped doseage going ?
> Aphrodite- how you getting on ?
> 
> I had day 8 scan about 9 follies was bit disappointed as I am 28 so thought I might get a few more but as DH said we only need one ! Got scan tomoorow feeling bloated and tummy is hot to touch but appart from that feeling OK
> 
> How you girls finding the pessaries- dreading those not sure why ???
> 
> Sorry I don't come on to much trying so har not to be obsessive but its really tough isn't it !
> 
> Love you all x x x x

Charlie, like your OH said, you only need one. Im the same age as you and I only got 7 eggs. I was dissapointed as well, but I still got my BFP :happydance:

Good luck xx


----------



## MissAma

Thank you for the kind words on the :bfp:

The pressaries are not that bad... well I exaggerate, they are not pleasant but doable. The first time I had IVF I had them twice a day and they were nothing but stressful and messy and I continuously felt they didn't do their job. This time around they are three a day so I imagined it would be worse but it was far better because of the following tip: get them in and lay down for 30 minutes. Then once you're up it's all absorbed and less messy and so on.


----------



## annmc30

caline said:


> My test date is 3rd May. Not sure when I'll test!
> I don't know how long before transfer they defrost the blasto. I think its called vitrification of something, and the reversal is quite quick.

mine was suppose to be the 3rd but its bank holiday so im booked in for the 4th may but im gona do a test no earlier than the 1st may:thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good tip missama :thumbup:


----------



## caline

annmc30 said:


> caline said:
> 
> 
> My test date is 3rd May. Not sure when I'll test!
> I don't know how long before transfer they defrost the blasto. I think its called vitrification of something, and the reversal is quite quick.
> 
> mine was suppose to be the 3rd but its bank holiday so im booked in for the 4th may but im gona do a test no earlier than the 1st may:thumbup:Click to expand...


We just have a HPT to do and ring in with the result. Not sure if I'll hold out til then!


----------



## caline

Lie in, coffee while browsing BnB, leisurely food shop, lunch in garden in the sun, fell asleep in garden, :sleep:, Zita West relaxation, chilling in front of TV waiting for DH to get home.........................


----------



## Charlie19

So jealous Caline sounds fab!!

Just quick updat went for another scan today and now got 17 follies !! sooo happy !! another scan on monday and EC looking like Wednesday !!! excited, scared and aprehensive and full of hope all at once !!! 

Have a great weekend ladies, x x x x


----------



## MissAma

Coffee? Naughty Caline! Gah don't mind me, just jealous, some days I'd kill for a cup!

Charlie - 17 is a great number! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## annmc30

charlie 17 is great
miss ama ive been in bed alday with a headache 
caline lol at falling asleep in the garden


----------



## jojoD

Oh ladies!!! I popped back into LTTC and came straight to this thread!!

Am so delighted to see more BFPs!! Could honestly cry!! 
Massive congratulations!!!!

When you're ready to move to first tri we have an 'LTTC-Let the light keep shining' thread!!!!! Hope to see lots of you there soon xxxxxxxxxxxx

Good luck all pupo ladies and ladies waiting for treatment :hugs:


----------



## Aphrodite

Jojo can't wait2join that thread! charlie well done u won't be long now.how u feeling ann? iv had a terrible day.its my birthday2day+iv spent it in agony-had2go to oxford and have a scan-got 'mild' ohss.well im in agony in bed its awful:cry: possibility of freezing our embies+going back in2months.i don't want2tho,Gonna go4it,i want my baby no matter what. not an ideal birthday but hey!


----------



## Aphrodite

Jojo can't wait2join that thread! charlie well done u won't be long now.how u feeling ann? iv had a terrible day.its my birthday2day+iv spent it in agony-had2go to oxford and have a scan-got 'mild' ohss.well im in agony in bed its awful:cry: possibility of freezing our embies+going back in2months.i don't want2tho,Gonna go4it,i want my baby no matter what. not an ideal birthday but hey!


----------



## Bebecake

Well... This week has been very sad. I went in on Monday for my first scan, and I only had 4 eggs. I went back after three more days of stimming and I only had three. :cry: My doc wants to push forward, so I will have EC on Sunday. I pray that my 3 follicles produce good eggs. I will know more on Wednesday... He wants to do 2 3-day transfers if it looks okay. 

Time will only tell :( :nope: He thinks that I might have low egg quality, but he is hoping that the three I did produce are much better because of the drugs. 

Keep me in your prayers... I need them


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good luck Bebecakes, I really hope the 3 produce some good ones for you. i have my fingers crossed for you.

Aphrodite - oh no I hope you feel better soon! I really hope you don't have to delay transfer that will be just awful. Ugh! fingers crossed you can still go ahead :) xxx


----------



## annmc30

aphrodite ive been in bed alday with headache ive got to go bck on monday for more bloods cos i got mild ohss, happy birthday hope your ohss doesnt put off your transfer i was worried they were gona cancel mine but they were ok with it just got 2 keep an eye on me with regular blood tests, fingers u get transfer 2mor hun x


----------



## caline

ann, hope your headache goes away. How are you feeling apart from that?

Bebecake, its natural to be disappointed, but so many girls have got BFP's with only a few eggs so there is still a good chance for you. You have some follicles, thats the main thing, and I'm keeping everything crossed for you that they all have juicy eggs in them. Good luck for sunday :flower:

charlie, welcome to the thread. Good luck for EC on wednesday.

missamma, decaf coffe ofcourse :coffee: x How are you, mrs '2-3 weeks' lady?

Following on from sleep in the garden etc etc....DH bought me flowers :flower: All in all a lovely day.


----------



## annmc30

caline i had a bad nite again up n down to the toilet but no headache and no pain in belly it just feels really hard so im please, how r u feeling today? got anything planned? im gonago see my twin nephews n take them for a walk i think could do with the freshair, have a great weekend every1 xxx


----------



## obe

Bebecake, hold on in there hun, dont give up just yet! good luck with your EC tomorrow chick.
Anna and Aphrodite, hope your both feeling better today (and happy birthday for yesterday Aphrodite!)
Charlie - fab number, well done!
xx


----------



## jojoD

Bebecake- only one of my eggs fertilised and here I am nearly 13 weeks preg. I used to think that the saying 'oh it only takes one' was just said to make people feel better but it's true!!!!!! I'm going to keep everything crossed for you.

Ladies I remember the headaches and the abdominal pain. Some days I felt like I'd been hit by a bus but it's a good sign. In fact my clinic said they'd rather I felt something than nothing. It will pass and it's fine to take paracetamol even when preg.

Good luck lovelies XXX


----------



## caline

annmc30 said:


> caline i had a bad nite again up n down to the toilet but no headache and no pain in belly it just feels really hard so im please, how r u feeling today? got anything planned? im gonago see my twin nephews n take them for a walk i think could do with the freshair, have a great weekend every1 xxx

maybe its the drugs causing the toilet thing? I am having very disturbed sleep, which definately started with the cyclogest. At least your pain is improved. 

I am feeling ok. Can't stop wondering if this is going to work. Its on my mind constantly. I am at home this weekend, and just chilling. Have a lovely time with your nephews.


----------



## lynseyology

caline said:


> annmc30 said:
> 
> 
> caline i had a bad nite again up n down to the toilet but no headache and no pain in belly it just feels really hard so im please, how r u feeling today? got anything planned? im gonago see my twin nephews n take them for a walk i think could do with the freshair, have a great weekend every1 xxx
> 
> maybe its the drugs causing the toilet thing? I am having very disturbed sleep, which definately started with the cyclogest. At least your pain is improved.
> 
> I am feeling ok. Can't stop wondering if this is going to work. Its on my mind constantly. I am at home this weekend, and just chilling. Have a lovely time with your nephews.Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same, All the injections, scans, blood tests, egg collection and transfer is nothing to go through compared to all the waiting around just to get over the next hurdle. I keep thinking, even if this works we then have three months to keep our fingers crossed that we get to the 'safe' stage. It is like torture!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I worry about that too. I always think to myself cor if I did ever get a BFP then I gota worry for the next 3 months as well. Not only that but all my mates are preggo atm and haven't had any probs so I'm really worried that if I did get my BFP that I might mc. The stats are quite high which I never knew really.

cor the torture of it all, what we go through eh! :)


----------



## caline

[/QUOTE]

I feel exactly the same, All the injections, scans, blood tests, egg collection and transfer is nothing to go through compared to all the waiting around just to get over the next hurdle. I keep thinking, even if this works we then have three months to keep our fingers crossed that we get to the 'safe' stage. It is like torture![/QUOTE]


When is your test date lynseyoogy? It is pure torture. I have been doing the zita west post transfer and 2ww relaxation, which I think is helping a bit, also distracting myself by reading. BUT, its always the next thing to enter my mind afterwards! 

This is a lucky thread, and there's plenty of more luck to come :dust:


----------



## lynseyology

I test on the 3rd May so another week to go yet! We keep debating about taking a test but I want to stay in this pupo bubble for as long as possible. If we did it tomorrow and it was negative how on earth could you keep a positive attitude?


----------



## caline

My test date is the 3rd too! Not sure I'll hold out though.


----------



## lynseyology

Did anyone get pregnant with a 2 day grade 1 embryo transfer? I am so stupid to be reading stuff on the internet about better chances if you have a blasto on board......I was told the second week of the 2ww is worse and they are proving to be dead right! lol


----------



## lynseyology

lynseyology said:


> Did anyone get pregnant with a 2 day grade 1 embryo transfer? I am so stupid to be reading stuff on the internet about better chances if you have a blasto on board......I was told the second week of the 2ww is worse and they are proving to be dead right! lol

I know the chances are higher with a blasto....


----------



## annmc30

lynsey my friend just got her bfp from ivf with a grade 1 2day transfer she is now 12weeks and 3 days


----------



## MummyIwanabe

my clinic told me that don't do blastos for my age (25) as they believe if its a strong embryo that its better to be in the body than in a dish! So I think if its a strong embryo then that's good and they don't need to let it go to blast.

Hope this helps :) xx


----------



## Aphrodite

Hi girls.my phone just does not like bnb so ill be brief-doc2day said no sign of ohss so no reason not2go ahead.so we did!feel very excited happy+scared!!still feel like iv bin hit by a train but seems2be easing off slightly. still feels surreal that we've all made it2this point! 11sleeps till i test!at least there a a few of us in the 2ww together.


----------



## caline

Aphrodite, officially PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance: You did good! 

I had my transfer on Thursday, of a blasto that was expanding (as apparently they do just before they burst then implant). Yesterday at bed time I wiped and had some pale pink dc. Early this morning when I wiped I had a small amount of brown. 

Is it too early for implantation spotting? I am only 3 days post transfer (or 4 depending on whether you call transfer day day 1). I had brown stuff last time but that was a week after transfer, and I ended up bleeding at 5 weeks.

MMmmm, what do you think?


----------



## MissAma

Absolutely not too early! W00t very excited for you!


----------



## obe

lynseyology said:


> Did anyone get pregnant with a 2 day grade 1 embryo transfer? I am so stupid to be reading stuff on the internet about better chances if you have a blasto on board......I was told the second week of the 2ww is worse and they are proving to be dead right! lol

Mine was a 2 day transfer and there are lots of other ladies on here that had a 2dt too and got BFP, so dont worry about it hun. My hospital also said the best place for the embie is inside you :happydance:

Caline - I agree with MissAma, its not too early! Good luck! xx


----------



## caline

really? I'm feeling really negative. Its just deja vu of last time. You think it could be implantation?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

sounds like it to me :)


----------



## Sabine

Hi ladies, can I join?!
Just had my first IVF/ICSI - short protocol. Transfer was yesterday, 2 5 day blastos on board. Test date 3rd May! Eeeek!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good luck Sabine :) x


----------



## caline

Hi Sabine, welcome to the thread. :flower:
Congrats on being PUPO! You have the same test date as me. My transfer was 22/4. I had one blasto from the freezer transferred. Where are you having your treatment? What was your protocol, did you down regulate?
I have been having a bit of brown discharge today, so freaking out. There wasn't any last time I wiped though.


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Hi Sabine, welcome to the thread. :flower:
> Congrats on being PUPO! You have the same test date as me. My transfer was 22/4. I had one blasto from the freezer transferred. Where are you having your treatment? What was your protocol, did you down regulate?
> I have been having a bit of brown discharge today, so freaking out. There wasn't any last time I wiped though.

Hi Caline, i have never had IB so i dont know what it looks like but it sounds like it might be!!! 

Lots of people testing on May 3rd!!!! Should be an exciting day....

Good luck everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Sabine

Thanks MummyIwanabe!

Caline, I live in london, but came to South Africa for treatment. where are you? I was on short antagonist protocol, first ivf/icsi so no down reg for me.
I have had no spotting or anything and feel completely normal! this is not an easy one on the nerves! I am taking it really easy though, not doing much but lying around. Hope your brown discharge is a good sign!


----------



## caline

Sabine, why did you choose to have treatment in South Africa? 
There are a good few of us with the same test date. I know I won't last til then though. Better stock up on some FRER's!!


----------



## annmc30

woopwoop for aphrodite been pupo,
welcome n woop for sabine been pupo
caline hope it is implatation x


----------



## Charlie19

Hi everyone, 

Bebe- I hope you are Ok, try and keep you chin up and focus on those three follies being perfect ! 

Got scan tomorrow- hopefully trigger shot tomorrow night ! 

Hope you lot are resting up- Ann/Aprodite how is the OHSS getting you ? feeling better ??

Others on 2WW hugs to you x x x


----------



## annmc30

charlie gdluck with scan, ohss is ok now not in any pain just very bloated got bloods 2mor make sure everything ok


----------



## Aphrodite

Charlie good luck with ur scan! Its exciting to find out when ur gonna have EC. OHSS is much better today, starting to feel human again. Some slight sharp pains quite low down but thats it. I so hope our little blasto is snuggling itself nicely in there! Glad ur feeling better annmc. Ive taken tomorrow off but will hopefully go back Tuesday night if Im feeling up to it.


----------



## caline

All quiet today....how is everyone? Hope you are all chilled and implanting nicely :dust:
I have only had tinged dc today (sorry), nothing thats been brown. :happydance:


----------



## lynseyology

caline said:


> All quiet today....how is everyone? Hope you are all chilled and implanting nicely :dust:
> I have only had tinged dc today (sorry), nothing thats been brown. :happydance:

Hi Caline, I hope all is well with you. I'm having a down day today thinking that it hasn't worked because I have no symptoms but trying to be realistic as I have only been pupo for 9 days! I have just had a great acupuncture session so feeling a bit better.

How are you keeping positive?:hugs:


----------



## annmc30

hi caline hows things? got bloods bck for ohss everything fine dont need 2 go bck now til test day, we off on a mini cruise 2 amsterdam 2mor so that should take my mind off testing lol,


----------



## Sabine

caline said:


> Sabine, why did you choose to have treatment in South Africa?
> There are a good few of us with the same test date. I know I won't last til then though. Better stock up on some FRER's!!

I'm from SA, so all my fam is here and my FS. Glad I did it here, been way more relaxed.
I feel completely normal, no pains or spotting etc, wish i had a sign that these blastos were implanting! 2dp5dt is too soon for the crazies to set in! 

I'm terrified to test early..will see what happens as the week progresses. I peed on a stick yesterday to make sure the trigger is out my system in case i want to test early and so I dont get any false positives. It is!

how are you getting on?

xx


----------



## caline

lynseyology, when are you going to test? I got BFP last time 9 days post transfer. I have been having acupuncture weekly for nearly a year, and had it a few hours after transfer. I am having it tomorrow too. I really think it helps. When I started having it it really regulated my cycles. 

ann, glad you haven't got OHSS. Enjoy your cruise, that was good timing and will distract you from the whole thing hopefully.

sabine, when do you think you will test?

I'm ok thanks. No more brown dc (touch wood), just still slightly tinged. Have I said this already??! Anyway, been to in-laws for dinner. I was really hungry before, and now I can hardly stay awake. I am sooo tired! :sleep:


----------



## MissAma

Caline can I be a devil and say it's 10 DPO for you now? :)

Hope everyone else is ok, good news on no OHSS, good luck Sabine and Lynseology!


----------



## Sammy2009

MissAma said:


> Caline can I be a devil and say it's 10 DPO for you now? :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok, good news on no OHSS, good luck Sabine and Lynseology!

OOOhhh Caline - :test::test::test:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo caline you're so strong I would have tested by now!! :) good luck!!


----------



## caline

10dpo, so would it show if the blasto has implanted? Before the IVF I only ever tested if AF was a bit late, so I'm not that familiar with dpo!

I am getting some FRER's, so would it be reasonable to test tomorrow morning with early morning wee?


----------



## MissAma

I'd say a definite DUH!!! to that one! can't wait to see your lines!


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> 10dpo, so would it show if the blasto has implanted? Before the IVF I only ever tested if AF was a bit late, so I'm not that familiar with dpo!
> 
> I am getting some FRER's, so would it be reasonable to test tomorrow morning with early morning wee?

I tested after IVF at 7dpo and got a really really REALLY faint line (cos i'm dead impatient!) and then at 8dpo and the line was more prominent then again at 9dpo and it was pretty strong so i tested the same day with a CB Digi and it brought up PREGNANT!

Good luck hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Caline - can i ask what cycle day they put your blast in? I am due a scan on May 7th i guess to check my womb lining but AF has arrived 2 days earlier this month. I would imagine that I am due to ovulate on Monday 10th, there will be no way that i can change the appointment now and I dare not ask either in case they say they are going to cancel the transfer. I know the doctor said it can be 4 dpo before they transfer the embryo... panicking a little now! Please help! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wow caline you are so patient!!! x


----------



## Sammy2009

annmc30 said:


> hi caline hows things? got bloods bck for ohss everything fine dont need 2 go bck now til test day, we off on a mini cruise 2 amsterdam 2mor so that should take my mind off testing lol,

Amsterdam is right near us and its brilliant... a real eye opener!!! Go to the Sex Museum thats a right laugh and the Red Light District also. There are some great bars there as well and loads of shops. Have fun :hugs:


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Caline, I posted in your journal but thought I would reiterate here TEST !!!!
XXXXXXX


----------



## annmc30

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-what-happens-after-3-day-5-day-transfer.html i found this hope it helps

sammy thnx hun i'l try lol


----------



## MummyIwanabe

have a good time annmc :) xx


----------



## caline

Sammy, by post ovulation do you mean post collection? 

Because its a frozen transfer I've lost track completely of my normal cycle. I think I would class the 17th as ovulation (when I started cyclogest and stopped sniffing). Then had transfer 5 days later, on 22nd. I think if it was a 3 day embie, I would have had it put back on 20th).

Will they time the transfer with ovulation using OPK's? Thats what they do at my clinic for a natural cycle. So, your scan is booked for before ovulation so you should be ok. I would phone a discuss it with them to make sure though.

thanks ann, I'll have a look, and also at my journal emerald, thanks.


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Sammy, by post ovulation do you mean post collection?
> 
> Because its a frozen transfer I've lost track completely of my normal cycle. I think I would class the 17th as ovulation (when I started cyclogest and stopped sniffing). Then had transfer 5 days later, on 22nd. I think if it was a 3 day embie, I would have had it put back on 20th).
> 
> Will they time the transfer with ovulation using OPK's? Thats what they do at my clinic for a natural cycle. So, your scan is booked for before ovulation so you should be ok. I would phone a discuss it with them to make sure though.
> 
> thanks ann, I'll have a look, and also at my journal emerald, thanks.

I have FET (all being well) in May... May 7th will be my scan and I am due to ovulate May 10th. We are doing the natural/non medicated. I just wondered what cycle day you actually had the transfer of the blasts? I did ask my doctor and he said that it could be 4 days after ovulation depending on the age and stage of the embies. I'm confused!


----------



## Sammy2009

As always we were rushed in and rushed out before i had chancce to ask much. He didnt seem that interested at the time since i was upset at having to wait another 6 weeks!

I presume I will have to test for ovulation myself :dohh: although they will probably know what stage I am by the scan. I dont even know how long it takes the embies to thaw. I guess it sounds about right though if you ov'd on 17th and had them put back in on 22nd thats the sort of time scale he told me as well. I think ours were at blast stage when they were frozen.


----------



## Sammy2009

Caline - just done a google and it takes 0-6 hours for a embryo to thaw and:-

The monitoring in a thaw cycle is very flexible. Unlike a fresh IVF cycle during which the required days for monitoring are determined by the growth of the follicles in the ovary, in an FET cycle, the days can be adjusted at any time. Thus, a frozen embryo transfer cycle is much less stressful on the patient.

It looks like this can be adjusted to whenever say for example your womb lining is not thick enough etc etc. I guess the embie does not get thawed until literally the same day as your transfer so i feel a bit better about things now. I think the timing seems quite good really since i will be 3 days before OV and then there will probably be 4 days after ovulation (im pretty sure our embies must be blasts since I had an IVF cycle of a 3 day embie and the others were a little behind so they said they would check back a couple of days later) :hugs:


----------



## lynseyology

caline said:


> lynseyology, when are you going to test? I got BFP last time 9 days post transfer. I have been having acupuncture weekly for nearly a year, and had it a few hours after transfer. I am having it tomorrow too. I really think it helps. When I started having it it really regulated my cycles.
> 
> ann, glad you haven't got OHSS. Enjoy your cruise, that was good timing and will distract you from the whole thing hopefully.
> 
> sabine, when do you think you will test?
> 
> I'm ok thanks. No more brown dc (touch wood), just still slightly tinged. Have I said this already??! Anyway, been to in-laws for dinner. I was really hungry before, and now I can hardly stay awake. I am sooo tired! :sleep:

I think we are going to wait until Monday to test. I am so frightened and don't want to get any false results!


----------



## Delmar

Hi All,
I'm new here today!! Just wanted more opinions. Brief history.
TTC for over 3 years, had some fertility treatment (clomid & 3 x IUI's).
We now waiting to start IVF. Went to clinic for pre-period scan on 21st april. They saw 1 cyst that the hoped would be gone when we had to start. We are due to go back into clinic on my day 2 of period.
I was due AF yesterday, never arrived, nor today. Only symptoms sore boobs, ususally have cramping for 2 days before AF arrives, havent had any? 
I did 2 f*rst resp tests yesterday, both had 2 faint (but not un-noticable) lines. Did another two today (tesco cheepo ones) 2 more faint lines. 
What do I do? The clinic expecting me back in now any day...still no sign of AF? Could it be possible i've got my BFP, these sort of things dont happen to me? :shrug:


----------



## lynseyology

Really worried today as just in the last hour or so I have had period like cramping pains. I'm hoping it's just things going back to normal after egg collection and transfer. The 
2WW has been the worst bit!


----------



## lynseyology

Delmar said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new here today!! Just wanted more opinions. Brief history.
> TTC for over 3 years, had some fertility treatment (clomid & 3 x IUI's).
> We now waiting to start IVF. Went to clinic for pre-period scan on 21st april. They saw 1 cyst that the hoped would be gone when we had to start. We are due to go back into clinic on my day 2 of period.
> I was due AF yesterday, never arrived, nor today. Only symptoms sore boobs, ususally have cramping for 2 days before AF arrives, havent had any?
> I did 2 f*rst resp tests yesterday, both had 2 faint (but not un-noticable) lines. Did another two today (tesco cheepo ones) 2 more faint lines.
> What do I do? The clinic expecting me back in now any day...still no sign of AF? Could it be possible i've got my BFP, these sort of things dont happen to me? :shrug:

Sounds good to me....:happydance:


----------



## Aphrodite

lynsey Im worried too :s feel a bit pre AF no cramps though. Can someone knock me out till Monday please....self induced coma would be nice, although Im willing to take a brick to the head :rofl:


----------



## Charlie19

hey, glad to hear things are going well for you guys ! 

got EC tomorrow really nervous !!! 

Caline- TEST !!!! lol x x 

Good luck lynsey and aphrodite and Ann x x x


----------



## lynseyology

Aphrodite said:


> lynsey Im worried too :s feel a bit pre AF no cramps though. Can someone knock me out till Monday please....self induced coma would be nice, although Im willing to take a brick to the head :rofl:

I know how you feel! The waiting is terrible, I never thought it would be this hard. I'm so tempted to test but so worried at the results all at the same time.


----------



## caline

Sammy, the thawing is very quick so they do it the day of transfer, I guess a little before to make sure its a good one (or ones). Once my lining was the right thickness (on the thus), they phoned me fri to say transfer would be thus.

On sat I stopped sniffing and started cyclogest, so I guess this was classed as ovulation? Then the bklast put back 5 days later. I think the timing of you scan etc seems fine :thumbup:

Delmar, welcome to the thread. Sounds like you have your BFP :happydance: I'd let the clinic know whats happened, then they will put your appointment on hold. Maybe you could see you GP and get a blood test to confirm the BFP, then you will know for sure?

Lynseyology and A, hang in there. Remember AF symptoms can be pregnancy symptoms. :hugs:

Charlie, I hope all goes well tomorrow. Don't be nervous as its very quick. Update us tomorrow?

I've just been to acupuncture. He agreed-sounds like implantation. Popped into superdrug and cam out with a FRER double whammy!! :winkwink:


----------



## Bebecake

Lynsey & Aphrodite: AF cramps are a huge sign of pregnancy. Almost every one of my friends experienced those kinds of cramps before they found out. 

Caline- Test!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## fawkesymomma

Hello ladies, so sorry I haven't been around this past week, our internet died at home and we just got it back up and working. I was dying to get back here and discuss symptoms and such with everyone. I've got the sore boobs, the tiny bladder, and the bad attitude. Anyone else find themselves with a quick temper?

Sounds like things are mostly going well for everyone, I am so happy!

Well, my official test date is Friday, but I just couldn't wait. I'm 14dpo, so I decided to test. I can't believe it, I got a :bfp:!!! :happydance:

Trying not to get my hopes up too much, our last pregnancy we lost 1 week to the day after our BFP. But IVF should greatly reduce the chances of an ectopic, right? So I think DH and I are a bit more optimistic this time. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Girls thought you might be able to help me.

Just had my blood test, finding out results later today to see if I'm DR enough.

Bit of a tricky one not sure what to do.. My EC will def be w/c 10th May. could be the monday, tues or weds. now those are ok apart from the weds. I could have it weds but then my ET would be sat and I can't do that cos of work unless its before 10am (no choice) so I don't know whether the clinic would let me do a blasto. My DH doesnt' want to do that tho as it's more money £420! I could have ET on the Sat long as I had it by say 10am but then I wouldn't be resting and although I don't think you need to maybe I should I don't know. I really hope it would be the monday or the tues but the clinic has no way of knowing yet how I'll respond. If I start stims today I'll have a scan on monday to see how I'm getting on.

Stims till sun 9th would be 12 shots
stims till monday 10th would be 13 shots

Then I gota consider the trigger shot. Argh! Don't know what to do! I could wait a week but the thought of doing that... I'm so impatient but I feel like I can't wait!!

Sorry for the ramble, I don't know what to do!! Please help me :) xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats fawkes on your BFP!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey caline did you test?!

Where is everyone? :shrug: need your advice!! :)


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> hey caline did you test?!
> 
> Where is everyone? :shrug: need your advice!! :)

I'm Here!!!! :thumbup:

I'm waiting to see Caline's BFP too!!!

Good luck Caline!!! (and hurry up lol)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

do you have any advice Sammy for me? :) thanks so much :) x


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hi Girls thought you might be able to help me.
> 
> Just had my blood test, finding out results later today to see if I'm DR enough.
> 
> Bit of a tricky one not sure what to do.. My EC will def be w/c 10th May. could be the monday, tues or weds. now those are ok apart from the weds. I could have it weds but then my ET would be sat and I can't do that cos of work unless its before 10am (no choice) so I don't know whether the clinic would let me do a blasto. My DH doesnt' want to do that tho as it's more money £420! I could have ET on the Sat long as I had it by say 10am but then I wouldn't be resting and although I don't think you need to maybe I should I don't know. I really hope it would be the monday or the tues but the clinic has no way of knowing yet how I'll respond. If I start stims today I'll have a scan on monday to see how I'm getting on.
> 
> Stims till sun 9th would be 12 shots
> stims till monday 10th would be 13 shots
> 
> Then I gota consider the trigger shot. Argh! Don't know what to do! I could wait a week but the thought of doing that... I'm so impatient but I feel like I can't wait!!
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, I don't know what to do!! Please help me :) xx

I've had IVF and if i were you i would first call the clinic and ask their options, if blast is the only way forward, then speak to DH... bit of a tricky one but i suppose you need to find out the availability at the clinic first and then make your choices and take it from there... thats the best advice I can give as if you make decisions now the clinic may not be able to get you in on the times you need anyway. Im sure they will accomodate if you explain the situation. Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Sammy :)


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hi Girls thought you might be able to help me.
> 
> Just had my blood test, finding out results later today to see if I'm DR enough.
> 
> Bit of a tricky one not sure what to do.. My EC will def be w/c 10th May. could be the monday, tues or weds. now those are ok apart from the weds. I could have it weds but then my ET would be sat and I can't do that cos of work unless its before 10am (no choice) so I don't know whether the clinic would let me do a blasto. My DH doesnt' want to do that tho as it's more money £420! I could have ET on the Sat long as I had it by say 10am but then I wouldn't be resting and although I don't think you need to maybe I should I don't know. I really hope it would be the monday or the tues but the clinic has no way of knowing yet how I'll respond. If I start stims today I'll have a scan on monday to see how I'm getting on.
> 
> Stims till sun 9th would be 12 shots
> stims till monday 10th would be 13 shots
> 
> Then I gota consider the trigger shot. Argh! Don't know what to do! I could wait a week but the thought of doing that... I'm so impatient but I feel like I can't wait!!
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, I don't know what to do!! Please help me :) xx

ET is a piece of cake and it doesnt hurt at all (well it didnt me anyway) as long as you stay still for a few mins afterwards you should be able to go straight to work on the Saturday as long as you dont have a strenuous job. They do do ET and EC on Saturdays (although its skeleton staff) because I had my EC on a Saturday (or was it ET? I forget) Find out what they have and try and book it in advance and then if anything changes you can re-schedule but at least you have a slot! Thats what i would do.... plan in advance cos if you dont you dont want them to cancel the procedure. I'm sure they will help out where they can and if your only chance is to take it to blast then im sure your hubby will pay the extra money even if he is not that keen.... :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Sammy :) yeh the clinic are going to call this afternoon with my blood results and ask if I want to go ahead today so I am going to talk to them then and make sure I'm all booked in. I don't have a strenuous job, just walking around etc. Yeh worst case my DH will not mind paying just want to avoid it :)


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Thanks Sammy :) yeh the clinic are going to call this afternoon with my blood results and ask if I want to go ahead today so I am going to talk to them then and make sure I'm all booked in. I don't have a strenuous job, just walking around etc. Yeh worst case my DH will not mind paying just want to avoid it :)

I think thats the best thing to do... i have booked a million appointments in my head and then when i have called them they are like "not possible" and i have been upset and disappointed. Best to do it now so you can sort out a plan and maybe they might say not to worry as they will always be able to fit you in somewhere... they do do this as nobody is the same and its hard to predict what can and will happen and a timescale also. ET only takes 15 mins from start to end, i was rushed in and out quicker than lightening and i never even got to rest for a more than a couple of minutes but the IVF was successful and this is all it takes so its not like EC where it takes a good 20 mins - 30 mins. I am panicking about timescales as well and what if i dont get ovulation dead on (maybe its too early or too late when i call them) but relax, it costs a lot of money either for you if your paying or the government and they are not going to cancel anything just for stupid reasons.

Have a good chat to them later... write down all the times you are and are not available in preparation and then when they call you can look on your list and tell them if you are free and work out a plan together. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Wheres Caline? 

I hope she is jumping for joy somewhere and too excited to post BUT... we need to know!!! TEST TEST TEST!!! lol


----------



## fawkesymomma

MummyIwanabe - Would Sunday work for you? It may be possible to push it back a day, I would talk to the dr's office. I totally understand about being impatient, even thought it may just be a few days, we've all waited so long it seems like an eternity to postpone at all! Good luck, I am sure it will work out fine.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Sunday would be fine! I'm not sure if they'd do a 4 day transfer but its worth asking! Even the sat morning would be ok but not ideal as I've gota work so would prefer it not to be but I've decided to go for it, I just can't wait any longer! so glad you understand I think my DH thinks im crazy not waiting a week although he's so keen to crack on too. I wouldn't do it if I didn't think the timings will work but obviously I gota think worse case but even then its not that bad :)

Thanks Fawkesymomma :)


----------



## lynseyology

Hi all,
Had a bad night last night, It started around 5pm yesterday when I started getting bad cramps in my abdomen and couldn't decide if it was period pains or needing the loo. I went to the loo and the cramps subsided. In the night I woke around 2pm with the same cramps and again went to the loo, I also felt very sick. I then woke at 4.45am with the same pains and again went to the loo! (sorry if TMI!) the cramps went off a little bit but I still felt horrible waves of sickness and feeling very hot.
I woke again at 7am and went to the loo again! I have now just started with the cramps again and about half an hour ago I was nearly sick downstairs and when I ran upstairs nothing came but I still feel really sick. 
When I was a teenager I went on the pill and had bad reaction to the progesterone which made me sick, I am worried that the pessaries are making me feel sick but today is my 12th day of having the pessary (twice a day) surely if they were making me feel sick I would have felt sick before now?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

When can you test lynseyology? It sounds like a BFP to me :)


----------



## lynseyology

MummyIwanabe said:


> When can you test lynseyology? It sounds like a BFP to me :)

My test date is monday but I may give in and do it earlier. I hate to read into the smallest sign because I know my body is still full of drugs that could be messing with me but you can't help yourself can you. Would I really start to feel sick this early if I am pregnant?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think you'd only be human to give in a bit early! you've done really well to hold off! respect :) I know your body could be messed up but I doubt it would do this as you've been on it for 12 days. i think you might start to feel unwell maybe if you were pregnant. Particularly if it were twins :) not sure how many embies you had put in. Everyone is different. I really hope it's a BFP for you.


----------



## caline

Sammy2009 said:


> Wheres Caline?
> 
> I hope she is jumping for joy somewhere and too excited to post BUT... we need to know!!! TEST TEST TEST!!! lol

'fraid not Sammy, I'm out. :bfn: :cry:


----------



## MissAma

Oh Caline.... you're so not out yet! It's very early babe! Have some faith...

:hug:

Lynseology - not too soon, I was getting BFNs and had a severe bout of MS as well as sweats and cramps and many other symptoms starting with 8dpo, not too soon.


----------



## lynseyology

MummyIwanabe said:


> I think you'd only be human to give in a bit early! you've done really well to hold off! respect :) I know your body could be messed up but I doubt it would do this as you've been on it for 12 days. i think you might start to feel unwell maybe if you were pregnant. Particularly if it were twins :) not sure how many embies you had put in. Everyone is different. I really hope it's a BFP for you.

Just the one put back....


----------



## lynseyology

caline said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Wheres Caline?
> 
> I hope she is jumping for joy somewhere and too excited to post BUT... we need to know!!! TEST TEST TEST!!! lol
> 
> 'fraid not Sammy, I'm out. :bfn: :cry:Click to expand...

When should be your test date? Is it too early to take it? :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oo caline, I hope its just too early and that you're not out, try not to fret just yet.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Wheres Caline?
> 
> I hope she is jumping for joy somewhere and too excited to post BUT... we need to know!!! TEST TEST TEST!!! lol
> 
> 'fraid not Sammy, I'm out. :bfn: :cry:Click to expand...

Your NOT out yet.... yes a test SHOULD show by now but it doesnt always show!!!

People have not had a BFP until sometimes 14 dpo (although this has never happened to me) it does happen...

I thought the test would show by now but it does not mean it wont at some stage.

I really hope this works for you cos i'm losing all faith in this FET process. I was reading another forum who had a section on this specifically and I never came across ONE person where it had worked and now i'm stressing myself and feeling negative about the whole thing. Truth is i cant have another round of IVF until we have tried the embies and i think now if i could then i would. I dont think ill freeze next time... i feel so sad and stressed.

I hope to God and im praying for you that this does eventually work this time for you cos this will offer me some positivity.

Keep testing... its not over until the witch arrives.... get some cheapies and try every morning and i wish you all the very best of luck hun cos i was sure that this was going to end in BFP and i still feel it has a good chance!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caline

Official test date is Monday, so still 5 days away. I just thought it would show by now on a FRER. I'm not feeling positive at all now. I just thought I might get the faintest of lines. But nothing. I got BFP 9 days post transfer last time (first time I tested), and I am 6 days after today. Maybe I'm still in with a chance then. I need to get some PMA!!!

Sammy, I was reading a thread on ff only today, and they're all getting BFN's! Not very encouraging, but there are some girls on here who have got BFP's with FET. A lot of internet stuff says there's not an awful lot of difference in sucess with fresh and frozen transfers.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I am praying you get the BFP hun, gd luck sit tight :) xx


----------



## Aphrodite

lynsey, maybe it was something u ate??! Sounds a lot like a sickness bug I had a few weeks ago.

I know what u mean about the cramps though, I never know if its AF or needing the loo lol.

Had some rectal bleeding today, well quite a lot actually. Bit worried but waiting on the clinic to call me back and see what to do about it. Ive had a horrible aftertaste in my mouth all day too, Im praying its a good sign, Im 5dpt today. No other symtoms other than that apart from zero appetite, Im actually having to force myself to eat or I wont eat anything. All Ive managed today is one yoghurt, and havent eaten since 9 last night. Not long off a full 24 hours!!WEIRD. Oh well, could do with losing a few pounds before Im preggo!! :rofl:


----------



## lynseyology

Aphrodite said:


> lynsey, maybe it was something u ate??! Sounds a lot like a sickness bug I had a few weeks ago.
> 
> I know what u mean about the cramps though, I never know if its AF or needing the loo lol.
> 
> Had some rectal bleeding today, well quite a lot actually. Bit worried but waiting on the clinic to call me back and see what to do about it. Ive had a horrible aftertaste in my mouth all day too, Im praying its a good sign, Im 5dpt today. No other symtoms other than that apart from zero appetite, Im actually having to force myself to eat or I wont eat anything. All Ive managed today is one yoghurt, and havent eaten since 9 last night. Not long off a full 24 hours!!WEIRD. Oh well, could do with losing a few pounds before Im preggo!! :rofl:

I was wondering if it was something I ate but I have eaten the same as my husband and he is fine....Hope things get better for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Official test date is Monday, so still 5 days away. I just thought it would show by now on a FRER. I'm not feeling positive at all now. I just thought I might get the faintest of lines. But nothing. I got BFP 9 days post transfer last time (first time I tested), and I am 6 days after today. Maybe I'm still in with a chance then. I need to get some PMA!!!
> 
> Sammy, I was reading a thread on ff only today, and they're all getting BFN's! Not very encouraging, but there are some girls on here who have got BFP's with FET. A lot of internet stuff says there's not an awful lot of difference in sucess with fresh and frozen transfers.

Caline - yes thats the site i was reading as well... frantically scrolling up and down all their signatures to try and find some hope but there wasnt any. I am sure i have read people on B and B with some BFP's through FET though i cannot remember who they are now. FF is not very encouraging so i dont think i will go there again... lol. Yes our doctor very abruptly said it was 15% chance (no sorrow or acted like he was bothered at all :growlmad:) It appears he was right. Mind you there is still 15% chance and someone has to be in it!

You still have a good chance... I always convince myself its too soon if i get a BFN and that keeps me going, a test could show now quite easily but then embie could have implanted late and therefore there is still a good chance of a BFP.... come on girl give us a BFP for moral support!!! lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Caline - Your definately not out yet Try again in a few days - I'm Sure you'll be fine :hugs:

Sammy - Im pregnant from an FET cycle hun so don't give up hope yet. I too was sceptical but you have to have faith. :hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Caline - Your definately not out yet Try again in a few days - I'm Sure you'll be fine :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - Im pregnant from an FET cycle hun so don't give up hope yet. I too was sceptical but you have to have faith. :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxx

AHHHH at last!!! Someone with an FET BFP! Thank you god! lol

I am having (hopefully if they thaw ok) 2 x 5 days blasts transfered as well... at least i think they are blasts, they must be cos on the day of ET (with IVF) they were not quite "there yet" so i guess they are.

Just hope they thaw ok... fingers crossed. Its a bit like IVF this, first of all worrying that my lining is thick enough then worried whether they will thaw ok, then whether they implant and then miscarriage. Emotionally i dont know how much more i can take... what a nightmare. I'm getting worried now i must admit. If this doesnt work I might leave it until after our holiday in September (i will have to leave two clear months inbetween treatment anyway) I cant see the point in doing a new cycle a month before we go away. I just hope this time works.... :wacko:


----------



## caline

lynseyology, does sound like a tummy upset. Hope you are over it soon.

thanks emerald & sammy. I'll test again in a few days. I had some more brown dc today :growlmad:


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> lynseyology, does sound like a tummy upset. Hope you are over it soon.
> 
> thanks emerald & sammy. I'll test again in a few days. I had some more brown dc today :growlmad:

Its just one biiiig long waiting game that takes forever... i hate that. Meanwhile I have no idea if our file has arrived at the hospital yet... if it hasnt then the whole lot will be cancelled so i asked OH to ring today to find out....

OH calls (way past after the doctor would have gone home to ask me a Q)

Me: did you call the hospital?
Him: Yeah and the doctor wasnt there
Me: So when is he back
Him: Oh i forgot to ask
Me: Didnt you ask the receptionist just to check that the results are in our file?
Him: The receptionists dont have access to the file
Me: Of course they do they book all the appointments and schedule things in and update customers files
Him: No they dont.

Great! :dohh: So in a week we have an apt, i dont know if the file is even there (from the other hospital they were supposed to send) and if not everything is cancelled for another 6 weeks! FFS

You want anything doing.... DO IT YOURSELF! :growlmad:


----------



## brumbar

I totally agree with that last bit! Dh promised to do the stimms, guess what?! He's out wining and dining and i have to do it myself! Bummer!


----------



## Sammy2009

brumbar said:


> I totally agree with that last bit! Dh promised to do the stimms, guess what?! He's out wining and dining and i have to do it myself! Bummer!

Ooh goodness i dont know if i could do my own injections eek!! Oh used to do mine. You will be ok though :hugs:

I wouldnt mind but i have tried calling that hospital before and it took about 10 mins before they got my name right in order to try and find the records on screen. I dont speak Dutch and they dont speak much english at reception (the doctor is pretty good at english thank god) so its a right battle ground and last time they got the wrong patient, wrong name and wrong apt so this is why i ask him to call them. Personally i would prefer to call myself cos i can then ask some questions as well but its very difficult to make them understand anything. I have to reply on Allan for a lot and i dont like that but i try to be independant where i can... :blush:


----------



## MissAma

Sammy - that sounds just like me and the Viking. I presume that much of our situations are similar with both you and I being love immigrants and doing IVF in the new country. Do you speak the language too or is it only him?

Brumbar - have you started stabbing yet? Brave girl.


----------



## Sammy2009

MissAma said:


> Sammy - that sounds just like me and the Viking. I presume that much of our situations are similar with both you and I being love immigrants and doing IVF in the new country. Do you speak the language too or is it only him?
> 
> Brumbar - have you started stabbing yet? Brave girl.

No only allan speaks Dutch since he is Dutch, hes fluent english though thank god.... I dont speak a word of it and to be honest i dont have time to learn the lingo either... i cant find enough hours in the day what with working fulltime, a 12 year old to look after, cats, ironing, cleaning, cooking, washing.... sigh (just the same as what everyone else to do i admit) No time for learning new languages and doing 2 hours homework a night!!! :nope:


----------



## MissAma

Yes same here. Well without the 12 year old but with a huge dog and an old, sick mother instead. And two jobs. So no Swedish for me. I sympathize though, having to deal with hard headed IVF clinics by proxy is far from easy!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

MissAma did you stim in the morning or nighttime? Thanks


----------



## Sammy2009

MissAma said:


> Yes same here. Well without the 12 year old but with a huge dog and an old, sick mother instead. And two jobs. So no Swedish for me. I sympathize though, having to deal with hard headed IVF clinics by proxy is far from easy!

I know... it does my head in sometimes when we go out and Allan speaks in Dutch (but what can you say we live in Holland!) and i dont understand a god damn word! But i get by... in English. Most of them speak english here just not in the shops and on reception and those sorts of jobs. In the offices they tend to speak english as they have to as most of the companies here are International. At our appointments we speak english but last time allan went off on a tangeant speaking Dutch and i didnt know what on earth he was saying and he does tend to put his foot into things every now and again so i got a little worried and asked them to change to english!!!

I do try and be independant but what he can do in 2 mins takes me about 20 mins trying to explain what i mean/want. Its frustrating.

And i think your sick mummy more than replaces a 12 year old daughter... these days she just wants money and waiting on hand and foot but she is quite independant (if not REALLY lazy) lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fawkesymomma

Caline - there is still time, keep the faith!! My line wasn't that dark on 14dpo ( I was too chicken to test earlier), so it could still be a false negative!! :hugs:


----------



## Charlie19

Hey all, 

just thought I would update had EC yesterday 11 egg,- happy with that !!

waiting the dreaded phone call to see if they have fertilised:wacko:

I am feeling OK bit sore but OK, 

Caline- hold tight test again on monday:hugs:

Lynseology maybe you have the 24 hr bug thing?? you could ring your clinic? 


Bebe - are you OK sweetie? 

xXXx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Well done Charlie! 11 thats good, hope they fertilise well :) x


----------



## Charlie19

got 7 fertilised !!! hooray


----------



## Charlie19

thanks mummy good luck witht the stimms x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Lovely! Well done Charlie, great news! :) whens your transfer? xx


----------



## annmc30

charlie welldone on 7 thats great
caline dont worry yaself test date not til mon u still got time for that bfp
had a great break away apart from son been poorly, kept saying to oh dont think im gona get a bfp only symptom is sore boobs but think its the progesterone


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Glad u had a nice time away annmc, I could do with a small break :) might arrange one soon. Hope your son is better now xx


----------



## annmc30

mummy hows things going with u? my son got tonsillitis with a suspected glandular fever he had to have bloods done but we wont get them bck til tues


----------



## fawkesymomma

Charlie19 said:


> got 7 fertilised !!! hooray

That's awesome! Sending good vibes your way! :dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey annmc, 

I'm ok, on second day of stims so looking forward to my scan on monday.

Ugh glandular fever is terrible I got it when I was 17 and have never felt quite right since lol! Its so tiring and it really knocks you for six! i too got tonsillitis with it and I felt so rough it was untrue! I hope he gets better soon and that it isn't glandular!


----------



## lynseyology

Hi all, Still feelling sick and had another incident last night where I got terrible stomach cramps but after going to the loo they lifted. I feel really 'heavy' and bloated sort of lower in my stomach. We decided not to test today because my husband has work so if it is a BFN I didn't think it was fair for him to have to go off and start his day as normal. I think we may test Saturday...


----------



## Sammy2009

Caline - How you doing today chick? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caline

Sammy2009 said:


> Caline - How you doing today chick? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I've been at a study day all day at work so have been totally distracted. I haven't had anymore brown dc. This morning I had a sharp stabbing pain down low on one side. I woke up with it and had it for about 3 hours. Then it went. Probably nothing but I thought I'd mention it.

I am probably going to test again on saturday. DH will be home, so I will put the wee on the stick and he can look after 3 mins. I hate doing that sooo much.

charlie great news! :happydance: When do you go for transfer?

lynseyology, sounds like side effect of the progesterone maybe?Unless it was a bug which is still lingering a bit. Hope it goes away soon.

ann,, I'm glad you had a good break. When will you test? You OTD it monday too isn't it? 

mummy, glad stimming is going ok. Not long til your first scan.


----------



## annmc30

caline yea my otd is monday but with it been bank holiday ive got 2 go 2 the clinic on tues, im gona test saturday sun mon tues lol


----------



## caline

I am going to test Sat too. Hope that we will be sharing line photos on Sat morn! I'll have to work out how to post photos if I get lines :wacko:


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Caline - How you doing today chick? :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I've been at a study day all day at work so have been totally distracted. I haven't had anymore brown dc. This morning I had a sharp stabbing pain down low on one side. I woke up with it and had it for about 3 hours. Then it went. Probably nothing but I thought I'd mention it.
> 
> I am probably going to test again on saturday. DH will be home, so I will put the wee on the stick and he can look after 3 mins. I hate doing that sooo much.
> 
> charlie great news! :happydance: When do you go for transfer?
> 
> lynseyology, sounds like side effect of the progesterone maybe?Unless it was a bug which is still lingering a bit. Hope it goes away soon.
> 
> ann,, I'm glad you had a good break. When will you test? You OTD it monday too isn't it?
> 
> mummy, glad stimming is going ok. Not long til your first scan.Click to expand...

Well thants good news Caline- maybe you have a late implanter? Seems funny that you had brown DC and then nothing today... that must be a good sign surely?

I really hope this works for you and i dont know why but i just have always had this feeling that it would (and i hate to be wrong! :haha:)

Good luck for whenever you are testing next... try tomorrow, every two days(but only if you have cheap tests dont be using no expensive digi's until you have a BFP on the cheapies!) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caline

Thanks Sammy. I spotted sat/sun, so 2-3 days after transfer, then yesterday, just a bit, which was 6 days post transfer. It makes me think something is going on in there especially as it was FET. No messing with my ovaries with needles,, so why would I spot?! Implantation?! Who knows?

Thanks for supporting me and I hope I can give you a boost in your confidence in FET by telling you some good news at the weekend :winkwink:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

gdluck caline I so hope you get a BFP

good luck Annmc :)


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> Thanks Sammy. I spotted sat/sun, so 2-3 days after transfer, then yesterday, just a bit, which was 6 days post transfer. It makes me think something is going on in there especially as it was FET. No messing with my ovaries with needles,, so why would I spot?! Implantation?! Who knows?
> 
> Thanks for supporting me and I hope I can give you a boost in your confidence in FET by telling you some good news at the weekend :winkwink:

Personally i would think it is implantation... like i said i have never had this myself but i have heard many people that have. I do know that impantation normally happens 7-10 days past ovulation. Of course with FET and IVF it throws me out a little but i guess its the same? I just feel this will be positive and i dont know why maybe cos i have seen many mediums and they all say i have this sixth sense but then i will look kind of stupid if im not right!!! :haha:

Oh well i dont care... i feel positive and thats just the way i feel.

Good luck hun, i wish you all the best :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caline

Ah, thanks Sammy. I hope you're right.

My gut feeling is that it was implantation, but of course that doesn't mean BFP. Anything can happen. I have read loads about implantaiton bleeding over the past 3 years, but have never had anything quite so textbook, lol.

How is everyone else? How are you feeling about tomorrow ann? Ity is terrifying isn't it?

I am off out tonight to take my mind off things. Going to see a David Bowie tribute band locally that really shows my age, doesn't it :blush: Going with DH and sis, so should be good.

By the way, my comma button has broken so I have to thump it to get it to work! Just so you know!!


----------



## annmc30

caline i did a test this mornig but :bfn: but i looked at the box its 25mlu will this make a difference?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

you might wana try a 10mlu annmc. I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## caline

ann, I think 25mlu is one of the most sensitive ones. Some of the internet cheapies claim to be 10mlu, but I am dubious about those. What kind of test was it? I swear by FRER's and wouldn't use anything else. They are 25mlu.

I know its gutting, but don't loose hope yet, you are still 3 days away from OTD. I have just read on another forum of a girl who had FET, tested 2 days before OTD, got BFP, then on OTD got a positive! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

caline there clear & simple hcg pregnancy test strips got them from homebargins the other day think il go buy sum frer's and test again 2mor


----------



## caline

I've not seen those ones ann. Try a FERE tomorrow. Good luck. I will post tomorrow morning with my result.


----------



## annmc30

https://i822.photobucket.com/albums/zz149/annmc30/Photo0814.jpg?t=1272693362:thumbup:


----------



## Aphrodite

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!! Im so happy4u ann.seeing a bfp has made my day!ur next caline!come on bring on the bfps!x x


----------



## annmc30

thnx aphrodite i was sat on the loo think not pregnant then when it popped up i cried lol, caline where waiting


----------



## obe

CONGRATES Anne!!!!! xx


----------



## MissAma

YaY! Another BFP! This is great! Well done you! :happydance:


----------



## caline

ann, thats great! Congratulations :happydance: You were brave doing a digi! Wonder why it didn't show yesterday on the strip?

I tested at 6am. BFN :cry: Think thats me out. I have brown dc like I get when AF is coming.


----------



## MissAma

Awww Caline :hugs: it's not over till the red flow comes... you know that and realistically not even then! Is the clinic giving you a beta?


----------



## Charlie19

congrats Ann thatgreat news !!! 

Caline,- hope you are OK sweetie, hang on in there still a chance, have you got others in the freezer?

I have had my transfer bumped til monday for blasto transfer which is good I think !!

Hope you are All Ok 

Love Charlie x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congrats ann! :)

caline hang in there xx


----------



## lynseyology

Hi everyone, we tested at 3am this morning because I couldn't sleep! :bfp:! Our official testing day is monday but the line was so clear +++++++.

We are feeling very excited but nervous because we know how early days it is....


----------



## MissAma

Well done! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## annmc30

aww caline hang in there 
lynsey congrats hun x


----------



## caline

Charlie, thats good news about your blasto transfer. Good luck for monday :flower:

I have spent all morning crying, looks like the luck ran out at me, as this has been such a lucky thread. I'm sure AF is coming too. Now my space bar and full stop button are packing up too :growlmad: 

Congrats lynseyology!! Great news :happydance:


----------



## obe

Caline, dont give up hope just yet!
A lady my mum knows, her daughter had IVF and AF showed a few days before her test day so she gave up all hope (she refused to test early) . 4 months later she found out it had worked and she was pregnant! Keeping my FX for you!
Congrats lyseyology!!!
xx


----------



## Aphrodite

Congrats Lynsey!

I think Im out too, just think AF is coming and really have a feeling its not meant to be this time. Im OK with it though, we have frosties and we'll do that and keep trying. Im too scared to test in case by some miracle its worked but I get a false negative. My test date is wednesday, wonder of its too early to test tomorrow at 8 days with a forst response? We dont need any more bad news, so I dont want to test to give us more disappointment if that makes sense. DH crashed the car today and is all injuured :(. Car's pretty OK tho!!! DH is just thankful I wasnt in the car, can you imagine.....


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congrats lynsey! 

aww caline my heart goes out to you. It must be really hard to see other BFP's. I really hope you're not out and that you get yours in the next few days. 

Lots of love xx

Aphrodite - you're not out, if you have cramps etc thats perfectly normal! I think you could test tomo it doesn't hurt and I think you'll be surprised! :) Hope your DH is ok, poor him!


----------



## MissAma

OMG Aphrodite hon, sounds dreadful! Hope he feels better soon. 8 days past 3 or 5? Either way past 3 is still okay to test if it's a FRER, I got it on an IC at 11 DPO. 

Caline my fingers are still crossed for you!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Aphrodite you had a blasto didn't you? I would def test tomo! xx


----------



## ANGEL223

I have been keeping an eye on your thread even though i am the cycle ahead of you guys (BFN for me im afraid!) I really feel for all you gals in the dreadful 2ww (and the lead up to that of course!)

Congrats to all the lucky ones and i wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies and births!

Caline and Aphrodite hang in there till you know for sure. It aint over andall that!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey angel223 hope you're doing ok, best wishes from me. whats the next step for you? xx


----------



## annmc30

aphrodite im sure its ok 2 test now look at me got a bfn yesterday n 2day a bfp hope your oh is ok hun x


----------



## Sabine

My beta is tomorrow, still haven't POAS, still no symptoms. 8dp5dt. For those with BFP - did you all have symptoms in your 2WW?


----------



## Sabine

My beta is tomorrow, still haven't POAS, still no symptoms. 8dp5dt. For those with BFP - did you all have symptoms in your 2WW?


----------



## caline

Sabine,good luck with your beta. My OTD is tomorrow and so far BFN's for me. I did spot day 2-3 post trasfer which I had hoped was implantation, but it would seem not. I wouldn't worry about your lack of symptoms, some people just don't get any.

Are you not tempted to poas though?!? 

Angel, whats your next step?


----------



## ANGEL223

Mummy & Caline thanks for asking - i have had my review and am due to go on a short protocol next time so no long down reg period just a few days then straight into stims. Hopefully getting my schedule later this month when i start my 2nd normal period after the failed one.

Sabine, you are looking good so all the best for tomorrow!

Girls keep plugging away, theres nothing else for it!


----------



## caline

So not long before the balls rolling again for you, Angel. Why do some clinics run short protocols and others don't? Its much quicker isn't it? My clinic have me down regging from day 21 of cycle for about 3 weeks! Takes forever!

Will you be having another FET? Did you have natural or medicated last time?Sorry it wasn't sucessful. :hugs::hugs: Lots of luck for this time :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Angel - That's good to hear you'll be back on the road soon and can get straight into stims! Not having to DR is much better I think, horrible symptoms they give!! 

Gd luck caline and all for testing tomorrow :) xx


----------



## annmc30

Sabine said:


> My beta is tomorrow, still haven't POAS, still no symptoms. 8dp5dt. For those with BFP - did you all have symptoms in your 2WW?

only symptom i had or still have is sore boobs but i think its the progesterone


----------



## Aphrodite

Hey everyone.

Well Im 8 days pdt from a day 5 blasto....:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: !!!

I cant post much now but I tested at 6 this morning my heart was pounding I couldnt believe it when I saw the lines. Ive got a photo but Im in the library so cant post now but will at MILs later on. Its faint, but very much there which at day 8 is to be expected really. Trying to keep realistic and its not def til its confitrmed through blood but I cant help but feel so excited and happy!!

Be back later x x x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats!! I knew it! :)


----------



## annmc30

wow aphrodite congrats x


----------



## fawkesymomma

Wow, congrats ann, lynsey, and aphrodite!!! :happydance::happydance:

Caline - like others have said, you never know you could still be okay! Will be thinking of you!

Sabine - I had some symptoms, like peeing all the time and sore boobs (plus my veins got more pronounced)


----------



## lynseyology

Thanks for all your congratulations, I am still trying to take it all in! We did another test this morning just to be sure and will do another one tomorrow. I have been feeling yucky but I'm not going to complain!

I want to wish everyone good luck in your journey and thanks for all of your support xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hi girlies im on shot number 5 of stimming. today im pretty uncomfortable. Feel swollen on my Ovs, headaches for past 2 days, just tender down there. I guess this is normal? Would I know if I have OHSS? I usually feel rough in the evening but today I've been uncomfortable all day.

Got my first scan tomo x


----------



## annmc30

gdluck with scan 2mor mummy
caline gdluck with the testing 2mor fx u get a bfp x


----------



## Aphrodite

Cant get onto photo bucket to upload photo :( not sure how I can upload it any other way. Ah well gonna test again tomorrow still doesnt feel real x x x


----------



## MissAma

Aphrodite :happydance: well done you! W00t!!!

MummyIWannabe - are you drinking your liquids? 3 liters of water is what you should be aiming for to keep OHSS at bay. When is your first scan, tomorrow? I would say it is not but only your clinic can tell you. Feeling rough is normal. I have been out of breath, bloated and feeling dreadful since about day 3 of stims and then it never really subsided but it's for different reasons now :)

Caline -you ok babe?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ok so i shall drink more! I've been drinking more than usual but I'm not a big drinker really. I'm peeing a lot! haha! My first scan is tomo and I'm really uncomfortable :( I expected it later on but not quite so early maybe I duno. Its reassuring to know how you felt, guess its all normal then! Ugh!

x


----------



## caline

I'm out. :bfn: for me today which is OTD. It wasn't a shock. I was expecting it. The luck of the March/April thread ran out when it came to me :cry:

Positive things about BFN are:

I can start going swimming again this week :happydance:
I can treat this bl**dy thrush that I have had for a month :happydance:
I can stop taking cyclogest and might just sleep more that 5 hours a night :happydance:

Not all bad, hey?!


----------



## obe

Sorry to hear that Caline, my thoughts are with you. Do you have a plan of attack or are you going to take some time off?
xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

awww caline, I hope you are ok, course you're not but I'm glad to see you're trying to look at some other positives. you poor thing having thrush for so long ugh that is just horrible! Don't know how you coped with that! 

Hope you can jump back on the road again soon :) xx


----------



## Aphrodite

I felt the same as u mummy don't worry its normal.if Ur struggling2drink,buy some really nice1s instead of just water or squash if it makes it easier that's what i did. miss ama congrats2u2!don't no if i said so yet. i tested again this morning+the line looks slightly fainter than it did yesterday so im freaking out. i want my blood test! how soon do they do it any1?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Aphrodite - try not to worry I'm sure it's fine, I'm not sure when they do blood test. Our clinic only does POAS I think. I'm thinking of you :) 

Well I had my scan today. It went well 

So far I have 16 follies most are between 10-11mm a couple are 13mm. Gota to continue with my usual 150 dose but consultant was pleased with progress 

Back on weds to see and update.

Still uncomfortable today and the u/s dildo was very uncomfortable up there! Was really tender when he was doing it!! Really relieved that so far things are on track. Want these eggies out soon tho ugh its so uncomfortable


----------



## Sabine

I cannot believe I'm typing this. I convinced myself it hadn't worked. I was wrong. 158....
Thank you guys so so much for your support
Xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Aww Caline, im gutted for you! Take some time to get yourself mentally prepared as well as physically. Its really tough but you seem to have a good attitude anyway which will see you through!

Mummy looking good. Its always good to hear some reassurance from the docs At least you know the meds are working.

Sabine great news - congrats! And Aphrodite, a line is still a line!


----------



## annmc30

caline so sorry hope u get 2 stat again soon 
sabine congrats
im bck at the clinic 2mor for pregnancy blood test i did another 1 of them cheepie tests this morning n finally got a faint line i was shocked that the digi showed up on satday then i think scan date will b 24th may will update 2mor evening


----------



## caline

sabine, congratulations :happydance:

This has been one lucky thread that I started! I am so happy for all you girls.I hope you all have a smooth 9 months.

Obviously Iam gutted! I also seem to be the only one whodidn't get a BFP out of all of us :cry:

I spoke to the clinic this am. They have warned me that once my period starts it will be very heavy and 'nasty' I think the word she used was. So always something to look forward too :growlmad:

Anyway, I can book another FET on my next period. I have a consultant appointment on 27th May. DH and I are going to look at being tested for coagulation disorders and natural killer cells. Reason being I am 37 and don't want to find out I have one of these issues at a later stage. I want to know what I'm dealing with now.

PS my space bar is broken now!

Apparently both can cause failure to implant. I am sure I started to implant this time. 

I think we may try another FET in the meantime, in the hope that I don't haveany underlyingproblems and have just been unlucky so far.Anyway, you know what they say about 3rd time.......

Thanks for all you support girls. Sammy, sorry I did not give your faith in FET a boost. I am sure you will do just fine. You know you can do it, you were just very unlucky with little Shaylee :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

caline have u not thought about having 2 embies put bck in next time?


----------



## MissAma

Caline - so sorry babe... very sorry. You really deserve it.

You can go again right away, that's brilliant news! How many more do you have? Are you considering a fresh cycle too? Many :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> sabine, congratulations :happydance:
> 
> This has been one lucky thread that I started! I am so happy for all you girls.I hope you all have a smooth 9 months.
> 
> Obviously Iam gutted! I also seem to be the only one whodidn't get a BFP out of all of us :cry:
> 
> I spoke to the clinic this am. They have warned me that once my period starts it will be very heavy and 'nasty' I think the word she used was. So always something to look forward too :growlmad:
> 
> Anyway, I can book another FET on my next period. I have a consultant appointment on 27th May. DH and I are going to look at being tested for coagulation disorders and natural killer cells. Reason being I am 37 and don't want to find out I have one of these issues at a later stage. I want to know what I'm dealing with now.
> 
> PS my space bar is broken now!
> 
> Apparently both can cause failure to implant. I am sure I started to implant this time.
> 
> I think we may try another FET in the meantime, in the hope that I don't haveany underlyingproblems and have just been unlucky so far.Anyway, you know what they say about 3rd time.......
> 
> Thanks for all you support girls. Sammy, sorry I did not give your faith in FET a boost. I am sure you will do just fine. You know you can do it, you were just very unlucky with little Shaylee :hugs:

Caline - you have not at all hun... I have learnt with Shaylee that its just as important to realise what CAN happen as to what can ALSO happen. FET is not as successful as a fresh cycle and we all know that. Its a baby lottery though just the same. I realise that not everyone will be lucky as I know that. We were lucky but then unlucky in the end and thats just how it is, It would be stupid to just read all the "good luck stories" and then take it as though that is what is going to happen to us... its a long journey and im scared of what MIGHT happen but you have to go on dont you? If you dont then you will never reach you goal and therefore thats what we have to do and we may be lucky or unlucky this time... only time will tell. I dont have much faith in FET and never have either if the truthis known. All we can do is try again and hope for the best. Good luck to both of us next time eh? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fawkesymomma

Caline - so sorry hun. Glad that things will be able to get right back up and going for you, will be sending tons of good vibes!! You have been wonderful and supportive for all of us in this thread, and I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sabine

Oh Caline, I'm so sorry, I'm absolutely gutted for you. So glad you get to do another one straight away - I'm praying you get your BFP.

(Sorry, I only saw your update now, hard to follow the thread on my phone). 

Hope you're holding up ok
Xxx


----------



## Gracy 004

So sorry caline, I havent posted on this thread much but i was dropping in every now and then to check everyones progress. It absolutely sucks and there is nothing much else to be said for it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## annmc30

im OFFICIALLY PREGNANT:happydance: my hcg level was 202 got my scan booked 24th may 10:50am:happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Bebecake

Caline- I am so sorry!! I really had hoped that this was it for you!! I am so happy that you still have some frozen embies. If this cycle doesn't work for me, then I will have to do everything over since I was only able to get one. My thoughts and prayers are with you!!:hugs:

Congrats Ann! Is this your second or first blood test? I go in for my first on Thursday... What was your intial level? I don't know what to be looking for...


----------



## annmc30

Bebecake said:


> Caline- I am so sorry!! I really had hoped that this was it for you!! I am so happy that you still have some frozen embies. If this cycle doesn't work for me, then I will have to do everything over since I was only able to get one. My thoughts and prayers are with you!!:hugs:
> 
> Congrats Ann! Is this your second or first blood test? I go in for my first on Thursday... What was your intial level? I don't know what to be looking for...

this was my first pregnancy blood test my hcg level was 202


----------



## Charlie19

hey guys 

sorry not been on much been in a surprising good/active mood !!

Glad to hear about the BFP, ann, sabine, aphrodite, lynseology !! congrats 

Caline what can i say babe, you are a strong lady and i am sure that it is just a waiting game, sorry though x x x

Well I had one blasto put in on Monday, still majorly bloated anyone else look about 3/4 months gone !! lol 

when shall I test ? my official test dat is 14th may, 

I am so annoyed at hubby he has me feeling majorily opptomistic (can't spell) and I think I may have set myself up for a fall ???

Please help !!


----------



## ACLIO

Morning ladies,
Caline, I think your being extremely brave and good on you for staying positive. I can not imagine what you are going through. This isn't the end of the road for you though. Mother nature is just making you work harder. It will all be worth it in the end though.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

Big Congratulation to Ann, Sabine, Aphrodite and lynseology

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm sending you all lots of stickiness xxxx


----------



## annmc30

charlie im sure everything will b ok n u get that :bfp: on the 14th if not b4
aclio thnx i havent been feeling to good had a bad nite feeling sick n not been able to sleep keep thinking about eptopic pregnancy cos i keep getting a sharp pain in my right side, i told the clinic n they said it'l just b my ovaries cos they still big, i hope so


----------



## ACLIO

ann - your body will just be re adjusting. Your bond to have some twinges. You did right to phone your clinic though to be on the safe side. Twinges should be normal unless they get extremely painful. Try not to worry and just enjoy it now :) your pregnant!!!!!!!!!! lol

Can I ask protocol you was on, long or short? x


----------



## MissAma

Ann I still get both bad cramps in my uterus AND Ovary pain but I'm not surprised, I had thought it has long been back to normal in my ovaries after stims but a week ago at a scan I was shocked to see the empty follicles AS big as right after transfer!


----------



## annmc30

aclio dont know what protocol i was on they didnt say i started 8th march with synarel had a few more days on it b4 stim 7th april then ec 19th and et 22nd

missama bloody hell know wonder u get pain, i had mild ohss but the clinic said its fine now, just ya worry about so much going wrong its hard not 2


----------



## Sabine

Ann- I'm also getting very sharp pains in what feels like my ovary area, and was also up half the night worrying about eptopic, but my sil is 8.5 weeks and she said she got that too and not to worry
Xxx


----------



## annmc30

is any1 else having symptoms? ive been feeling so sickly the last few day but not been sick also my boobs r like rocks lol, im bck 2 work 2nite really not looking forward 2 it been off for 3weeks


----------



## Aphrodite

Im glad I read this, Im having sharp pains too the clinic said its actually a GOOD thing as it means my ovaries are producing lots of hormones. Had an upset tummy yesterday and today but dont think its the pregnancy yet, just a bit of a bug or something.

Ann how did u get ur hcg levels the clinic or doctors wont do a blood test till around 8 weeks when i see a midwife for the first time! :happydance:


----------



## caline

MMmmm, tis weird. The clinic warned me that this period after the treatment was going to be 'nasty'. Very heavy and painful she told me. I normally get very heavy and painful periods (maybe coz of endo), so was expecting something really horrific.....but, I've only bled properly for 1 day and it was only very mildly painful, not even enough to take paracetamol. Normally I take paracetamol regularly for the first 2 days, and bleed for about 4-5 days.

Not sure if I should call the clinic on Monday to make sure this is ok, or just assume it was just lighter than what she thought it would be. 

A. Send some blood from work! Write yourself a card and get a nurse to take some blood. You have to have some perks of the job!!! I do it all the time :thumbup:


----------



## Oneday

Hi Girls
I am still getting the sharp pains on both sides now. Apparently it is round ligament pain caused by the uterus streching x it's worse when I cough or sneeze. When you feel ready come and join us in first trimester on the lttc thread x


----------



## annmc30

Aphrodite said:


> Im glad I read this, Im having sharp pains too the clinic said its actually a GOOD thing as it means my ovaries are producing lots of hormones. Had an upset tummy yesterday and today but dont think its the pregnancy yet, just a bit of a bug or something.
> 
> Ann how did u get ur hcg levels the clinic or doctors wont do a blood test till around 8 weeks when i see a midwife for the first time! :happydance:

aphrodite the clinic do pregnancy bloods as it picks up hcg levels better than a peeing on a stick lol, im 5weeks 2mor i got my scan on the 24th may to see if im having twins or not im not bothered either way aslong as they healthy


----------



## Sabine

I went for an early scan yesterday and there is one perfect sac! Praying so so hard.
I also saw my ovaries and the FS said they are huge - absolutely normal for IVF patients, and explains some of the pain. He also said pains are good!
Hope that helps xxx


----------



## annmc30

aww congrats sabine x


----------



## Charlie19

BFP

get in there !!!! can't believe it !! faint on monday definatley there today !!!! and my OTD is Friday !!!


sooo exciting and so nervouse hoping its a sticky !!! 

not waiting anymore !!! Charlie19 x x x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congrats!!! xx


----------



## caline

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Well done Charlie, thats great. Knew this thread was lucky, lucky, lucky.


----------



## annmc30

Charlie19 said:


> BFP
> 
> get in there !!!! can't believe it !! faint on monday definatley there today !!!! and my OTD is Friday !!!
> 
> 
> sooo exciting and so nervouse hoping its a sticky !!!
> 
> not waiting anymore !!! Charlie19 x x x

congrats charlie


----------



## annmc30

caline how u holding up? any news on when u can start again? ive been having back pain as if af is cumin so ive been knicker watching lol


----------

